# Sticky  Post Pics of your Cargo Bike



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

Dang I can't believe I get to start this thread. Seems every forum has one so post 'em up! Here's a couple of my Dummy.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice ride Superjohnny! Looks like your from PDX? Here's my Big Dummy, about 100 miles upriver from you!


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

*Dummy Up*


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm 23 and I find those pretty amazing. Is that more of an older person type thing? 

They're like tanks!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Old person :eekster:, I'm in my 20's!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Older person type like... 20+!!! Damn, I'm old too! 

Someone give me a ride off a cliff!

Still very nice bikes though! 

Edit: What is the maximum weight for those BD's?


----------



## NHpug (Mar 30, 2007)

*More Dumbitude!*

Here ya go - right now darn cold in NH these last few days, not much riding! There's a bunch of snow where the Dummy sits in this pic.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Old photo. I'll post new ones once I get the chance.


----------



## Skip Bernet (Dec 8, 2005)

The Wagonqueen Family Truckster

Skip
Surly Bikes


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_SoQ7WQjmEhg/SoS6EIPp59I/AAAAAAAABsY/yyBtspICwiU/s1600-h/saw2.JPG


----------



## NHpug (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice shot, Mojoe! If it were me, being a wuss, I might retract the blade


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

Here's my commuter and around-town bike.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)




----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

baker said:


>


Where'd you find that handlebar/stem that you have connected to the seatpost? I was thinking about putting something like that on my bike so passengers have a place to hold onto.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

locobaylor said:


> Where'd you find that handlebar/stem that you have connected to the seatpost? I was thinking about putting something like that on my bike so passengers have a place to hold onto.


It's an oversize (31.8mm) adjustable 1-1/8" stem, mated to a cut down carbon fiber bar w/ a 28.6->25.4 stem shim. The kids like it. 

The stem is a Ritchey model in 120mm length (I think), but there are other brands with the same setup. The adjustable angle allows me to set it at zero degrees to make the setup straight.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

*The Bumvee*

I like my cargo bikes with some oomph and this one will haul the load and the loadee quite nicely.

































And lights are a must for the long winter nights


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

took the scenic route to the skatepark the other day.
















god, i love riding on dirt!:thumbsup:


----------



## rooster44 (Jan 18, 2009)

My baby.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Found these guys in the country today. They were eyeballing my brooks saddle, probably because it's leather.


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

*Awesome Bike!*



MABman said:


> I like my cargo bikes with some oomph and this one will haul the load and the loadee quite nicely.


MabMan, that is an awesome looking bike-truck that you have there. Is it homemade? The bed looks really functional, although I would be tempted to design and build a tailgate for it.


----------



## carrion cycles (Sep 17, 2008)

heres mine, i got sick of pulling around my bob so i built this.
its all straight up 4130, i still need to build a center stand and i need to set up panniers and mount, you'd think there would be more then enough room up top but the bars hit if loaded to high.
it will get a coat of paint sometime this spring.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

*Bumvee*



FastFix said:


> MabMan, that is an awesome looking bike-truck that you have there. Is it homemade? The bed looks really functional, although I would be tempted to design and build a tailgate for it.


Yes, garage made. It is codenamed the "Bicycle Utility Motorised Vehicle"

The bed was a concept that while it works, it doesn't work as well as being able to carry the heaviest part of the load at or below axle level stability wise, but it will still haul a pretty good freight. I dragged a 20' 16" culvert up a pretty steep dirt road with the bike awhile back that totally freaked out my buddy who said it could never be done. A few bungies and a stretch cargo net has negated the need for a tail gate of any kind. The best thing about this bike perhaps is that it uses alot of recycled parts and pieces and cost less than a Big Dummy frame to achieve. :thumbsup:


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

Very cool carrion cycles. That front brake needs a bigger rotor though cause that one looks woefully insufficient


----------



## carrion cycles (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks


----------



## powderhound82 (May 2, 2007)

*My Klein xtra-cycle*

theres some good looking rigs on here!

Here is mine, complete with homemade snow studs.


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

powderhound82,
How'd make your own studed tires? It crossed my mind this year but we haven't really had too much icy weather here in Portland. I just can't bear to part with $100+ for tires I'll only use 10 days a year.


----------



## powderhound82 (May 2, 2007)

*A few hundred screws and some free time...*



superjohnny said:


> powderhound82,
> How'd make your own studed tires? It crossed my mind this year but we haven't really had too much icy weather here in Portland. I just can't bear to part with $100+ for tires I'll only use 10 days a year.


I had some old Nevegals laying around, I'm sure most tires would work. Drill a small pilot hole through the knob from the outside, then drive a small (depends on thickness of tire)sheet metal screw into the pilot hole from inside. I put a few layers of duct tape and an old dh tube as a liner, no problems so far. I'd recommend gloves for installing the tire on the wheel, these suckas will cut ya!

As you can tell from the pic, I am snowbound. The roads and bike path around here are usually hardpack snow with big sections of ice. These tires are on their second season and have worked like a charm. No trail riding as the snow is too deep, that's what the ski are for.

check this thread


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Here's my Giant Yukon with racks and bags. I had it all loaded up with a full campsite and 2 days of food to test it out. I pretty much use it for grocery runs and trailer pulling.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

One of my favorite shots. Standard complete build, Profile cranks, Paul thumbies. Now with Rawland bars and a Surly front rack.


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

benwitt11 said:


> One of my favorite shots.


Friggin' aww-some!


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

Dang that's a lot of egg crates Endomaniac. You must keep chickens  Looks like the first pic is a green dummy & the 2nd is black. Do you have 2?


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

My daughter and I loaded up the Dummy (Radar) and headed for the beach last Sunday.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Sloan, Where is this beach located? Looks familiar. I also use the Dummy for my beach runs. Load it up with my beach chair, cooler and books and I'm good to go.



Sloan said:


> My daughter and I loaded up the Dummy (Radar) and headed for the beach last Sunday.


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

It's right at the end of the bike path, north of Santa Monica and south of Malibu.


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

superjohnny said:


> Dang that's a lot of egg crates Endomaniac. You must keep chickens  Looks like the first pic is a green dummy & the 2nd is black. Do you have 2?


They are the same bike, just different lighting.
We get all our eggs from a the same local farm, as do several of our neighbors. Every so often we return everyones cartons so the farm can reuse them. 
Reuse is alway better than recycling.


----------



## gromz1 (Jan 6, 2010)

A rather less exotic location.......my BD awaiting a well-earned service in the workshop. 
it has many 10-year old parts from a Kona i built up in the late 90s. it will be getting a new BB, cassette, chain and some nice replacement RaceFace chainrings on that ancient shimano LX crankset. One of only 2 BDs i have seen with V-brakes!
A mongrel but she works hard!! Apologies for the poor pic, taken on my phone in bad light.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

doing a 24hr overnight trip on sunday out in berrago springs(desert) so i put different tires on. crazy difference riding the tires on the street its scary.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

veloreality said:


>


Love it! I was looking at a Soma Juice as an Xtracycle donor frame, with a similar swoopy top tube. That Haro looks fantastic disguised as a working bike!


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

Blksocks said:


> I'm 23 and I find those pretty amazing. Is that more of an older person type thing? They're like tanks!


 That's no tank son! This is a tank...

 Kasper
(1 wife - 4 children - 9 bikes ... and counting)


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Love it! I was looking at a Soma Juice as an Xtracycle donor frame, with a similar swoopy top tube. That Haro looks fantastic disguised as a working bike!


the sloped tt helps alot when i have alot of gear on the back so i can step through and not around, definatly saved me from tipping over in my driveway a few times :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Sort of oput of place among stretched frames, Long Johns, and the like, hope it's OK to post here.

My classic 'economy' recycle errand/cargo/commuter bike with first load that overflowed panniers Partial load. About 60% of max:



(Cell phone photo.)

The 'step through' dip in the top bar's absence is really felt with a full load in back. Can't tip it and keep balance. High kick helps old man's flexibility, though!



'Free' Taiwan built 4020 62 cm Schwinn World Sport long frame 1984. No saddle, post, stem, or bars. Bent chainwheel, fork.

Was to be winter bike to save classic tourer. New post & bars, rest from parts on hand. Cold set rear from 126 to 130 mm and misaligned fork. Decided I wanted something for errands to save short car trips.

Home built aluminum Porteur rack custom fit to old Thermos cooler. Wald rear rack and economy 'panniers', basket, and old cooler.

Was 2 x 6 (9 different ratios) with home made plastic chain guard. Now 1 x 9 . Wider more even, easier to shift.

Was 27" 1 1/8" now 700C cassette & 35 mm Michelin City tires. Better ride, more stable, more puncture resistant, and more visible (reflective walls.)

POS original crankset had to be cut off. Spare 144 mm BCD Sugino (1972) with worn Black anodized 48/42 chain wheels was converted with NOS Sugino 42 I had, and a beat up 52 of same era detoothed and polished up for a chain guard. Classic Campy pedals with toe clips from parts bin. Brake levers will be changed out to make safer. OTB emasculation unlikely, but possible in this setup. Wheels, 1x9, fenders, front lights all added since top photo (Columbus day/Canadian Thanksgiving Turkey dinner).

Currently, cargo conversion part about half paid for from saved vehicle use since September. About $200 in used and new parts, over half in wheels, tires and 11-34 cassette. Smooth, and a weird sort of fun to ride. Have used 42/34 and 42/11 (loaded heavy, hills & into 20-25 mph wind: air brakes), and (light load, downhill 10-15 from behind: sails). Fully loaded it's not as much of a pig as I thought it would be, load balance is a factor I haven't totally mastered. The single shifter was a really good idea to keep a tight rein. Amazed that the old Shimano took to the 11-34 like they were made for each other.

It will get commuter duty with other rear panniers, IF I get a job close enough until I can afford a bike with discs.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2010)

*Here's a pic of my homemade Long John clone*

Howdy, I saw the Gazelles from Denmark, but they wanted 3K for them and I didn't want one 3k worth, so I took a mountain bike frame, a BMX front wheel and fork and made my own. I have a small machine shop and TIG/MIG welder. It's amazing that people walk up to me and ask why I built it. The big black box is a huge PA speaker that I drive with a car stereo and large gel cell. I just have that on there occasionally as an example of what it can carry. That weighs about 75 pounds. I am going for about a 100 pound cargo capacity. I like the load in the fron so you can keep an eye on it. I have also added a 6' kiddy bike flag to the front wheel so people see it.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Howdy, I saw the Gazelles from Denmark, but they wanted 3K for them and I didn't want one 3k worth, so I took a mountain bike frame, a BMX front wheel and fork and made my own. I have a small machine shop and TIG/MIG welder. It's amazing that people walk up to me and ask why I built it. The big black box is a huge PA speaker that I drive with a car stereo and large gel cell. I just have that on there occasionally as an example of what it can carry. That weighs about 75 pounds. I am going for about a 100 pound cargo capacity. I like the load in the fron so you can keep an eye on it. I have also added a 6' kiddy bike flag to the front wheel so people see it.


That is just awesome!


----------



## sgill32 (Aug 28, 2005)

Get some!!!


----------



## JunkShip (Apr 23, 2009)

baker said:


>


Baker, how are your paniers mounted? I see in the other picture, it appears like you have added bosses to the yuba racks.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

duplicate, ignore...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

The Mundo V3 frame has a bunch of water bottle bosses for mounting accessories. I drilled some flat aluminum to fit the bosses and attached with water bottle bolts. Here is a pic:










Getting the holes drilled in the right spots was a bit of a pain, but eventually I got things lined up.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

some nice looking bikes here. I have been slowly moving car free using my CrossCheck with front and rear racks, but still need the car for bigger loads. Was thinking about a dummy or a Ute, but the Yuba looks interesting. My only issue is it being Hi-Ten? Is it supper heavy. Also, how about the Project Rwanda bikes? I see some online here in the states? Where do you get one? I have never seen them for sale. i know thats not the point, but I really like them. TIA ~joe


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

sgill32 said:


> Get some!!!


That guy puts us all to shame!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

he's hauling styrofoam!!
and it's a trike!! WUSS! 
 

must not be windy, that large a surface area with such a low density would be nearly balloon-like in take-off ability with a good gust!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's a couple of one I just put together for a guy. Maiden Voyage pics, still not finished.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Not mine unfortunately, but can anyone tell me about this trike?










Anything would be great.. What it is called, links to a manufacturer or more photos of similar bikes?

Are they called trikes? reverse trikes? cargo trikes? I understand they are designed for carrying a child up front but my google skills are failing me at the moment!

I'd love to build one from scratch but don't know how my welding skills would go..


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Sizzler said:


> Found these guys in the country today. They were eyeballing my brooks saddle, probably because it's leather.


Yeah, the look in that buffalo's eye: 

Funny stuff.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

OK, I'll play.

*The Goat*, one of the first Dummy builds (early '08), shown with horribly obsessive owner, and creepy gourd-holding girl, too:


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

This has to be one of the best bike pics ever. So many interesting things going on and so many tricks on the eye!


----------



## Spyder_Venom (Sep 26, 2008)

duplicate - delete.


----------



## Spyder_Venom (Sep 26, 2008)

Picture of my big dummy built last oct.


----------



## hydrus (Jan 28, 2009)

jasevr4 said:


> Not mine unfortunately, but can anyone tell me about this trike?
> 
> Anything would be great.. What it is called, links to a manufacturer or more photos of similar bikes?
> 
> ...


That's a Nihola (http://www.nihola.nl)
A Nihola Family to be exact. (cost around 2300 euro)
Some call them a cargo bike, some say a cargo trike.

Original term is "triporteur" (French, same name for cargo trikes with engine) and Bakfiets (Dutch, meaning bike (=fiets) of the baker, they used to use this kind of bikes to sell bread)

Most bakfietsen (plural) where originaly designed to sell stuf: milk, icecream, bread, services like shoemaking, sharpening of knifes and scissors,....

Nowadays they are very popular for getting grocaries, bringing your children to shool.....


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

hydrus said:


> That's a Nihola (http://www.nihola.nl)
> A Nihola Family to be exact. (cost around 2300 euro)
> Some call them a cargo bike, some say a cargo trike.
> 
> ...


Thanks hydrus! Much appreciated!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet looking build Spyder. I really dig the color accents! Here's one I snapped on the way to work this morning.


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

DUMMER. Like nothing else.



Dummer on Flickr


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

MauricioB said:


> DUMMER. Like nothing else.


 :cornut:

Just did some updating to the Goat. Added a custom bag from Scott at The Porcelain Rocket: https://theporcelainrocket.wordpress.com/

Great fit and construction. Would not have known about it except for Vik B' getting one for his Dummy. Give Scott a jingle if you want one. This current pattern fits an 18" Dummy frame.

Also added Xtracycle's new Ecodeck. Heavier, but much more functional than the original Snapdeck.

Last bits: a bottle opener from Ahearne and above it, a fun top cap from Fast Fred. You can find Fred here (and check out other styles/colors): https://www.fast-freddy.com/ ...and he takes PayPal. Caps are only $5.99.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

My most wonderful, brand new Xtra-dale! Built it up this morning and took it out for its first errand. So very wonderful.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

big dummy
Monterey, Ca...
and then some...


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Greetings, Sensei Devo... Good to hear from you.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

mangoman said:


> Greetings, Sensei Devo... Good to hear from you.


kind words... thank you.

behold The Holy Deck


----------



## Ozmosis (Sep 22, 2005)

Some stainless eyelets would look nice in those holes, and add durability too.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Ozmosis said:


> Some stainless eyelets would look nice in those holes, and add durability too.


thats 1" copper pipe cut just a bit shy, countersunk and pressed in by hand.
the holes made imperfectly round with a dremel tool
the ringlets not perfect either, all scratched, and gouged on the mating sides.
the fillings mixed in 30 min epoxy
filets filled the gaps
then again, all sanded down to have a smooth transition

and about 20 coats Spar Varnish.

this deck is about 2 years old, and I refinish it once a year.

I really doubt that anything corrosion or wear and tear is going to occur to those ringlets.

but you never know...

i like the idea of stainless tho...


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> behold The Holy Deck


The sustain, listen to it.


----------



## Ozmosis (Sep 22, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> thats 1" copper pipe cut just a bit shy, countersunk and pressed in by hand.
> the holes made imperfectly round with a dremel tool
> the ringlets not perfect either, all scratched, and gouged on the mating sides.
> the fillings mixed in 30 min epoxy
> ...


Ok, now I see them. I couldn't see them before. Nice!
You really have thought of everything!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Tailgater Frankenbike*

Link to Boise Bicycle Project bike up for auction this weekend:

https://www.boisebicycleproject.org/Tailgater.html


----------



## ejrejr (Aug 15, 2006)

Mountain Medic said:


>


How much Beer is that? Ice too! You are my Hero!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)




----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

^^ looks great. I have not actually seen one of those ridden, and you put a xtra on it. great. Are you using the 650 wheel out back


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

jmadams13 said:


> ^^ looks great. I have not actually seen one of those ridden, and you put a xtra on it. great. Are you using the 650 wheel out back


nope, 26" front and rear. although it will clear a 650b wheel with a 2.3 neo moto tire on the rear.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Does is handle okay going from 650 to 26"? Have any issues with the lower BB now?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

jmadams13 said:


> Does is handle okay going from 650 to 26"? Have any issues with the lower BB now?


no issues at all. never had any pedal strike or any handling issues.


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

*2010 Ute*


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

vikb said:


>


*That is a beautiful sight, Vik!*

Wish I could add something as beautiful. Just a weird one from here at the ranch:


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

mangoman said:


> *That is a beautiful sight, Vik!*
> 
> Wish I could add something as beautiful. Just a weird one from here at the ranch:


hahaha...nice....don't ride that in the fall...:nono: :skep:


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

mangoman said:


> *That is a beautiful sight, Vik!*
> 
> Wish I could add something as beautiful. Just a weird one from here at the ranch:


A fall with that load could end really badly. "one in a million shot doc"


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

vikb said:


>


Sure hope the winds were calm the day you rode that. Here I'd end up in the next county without pedaling but then again, it is a long way to good surf from here!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

BrianMc said:


> Sure hope the winds were calm the day you rode that. Here I'd end up in the next county without pedaling but then again, it is a long way to good surf from here!


My ride to the Gorge in Victoria is well protected on a MUP that's sunken below the level of the rest of the stuff around it. No side wind issues at all.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Picked up a new bike.


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

So, has anyone ever built up a big dummy _WITH_ an xtra cycle attachment?? Just for kicks?
:thumbsup:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

willapajames said:


> So, has anyone ever built up a big dummy _WITH_ an xtra cycle attachment?? Just for kicks?
> :thumbsup:


you mean 2xdouble long
attach a FreeRadical to a Dummy?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

willapajames said:


> So, has anyone ever built up a big dummy _WITH_ an xtra cycle attachment?? Just for kicks?
> :thumbsup:


It won't work...the rear of a BD isn't the same as a typical bike the Xtracycle is designed to attach to. I have seen a BD with a trailer...that's pretty wild in itself....:eekster:


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

mangoman said:


> :cornut:
> 
> Just did some updating to the Goat. Added a custom bag from Scott at The Porcelain Rocket: https://theporcelainrocket.wordpress.com/
> 
> ...


Your rig looks great with the new frame bag...:thumbsup: Scott does great work....I'm using mine a lot...my dummy looks quite bedraggled, dirty and scratched up from all it's adventures/tours, but I'm too lazy to do anything about it...:skep: :nono:

Perhaps for the best...with the Rohloff hidden under the freeloader bags...no bling parts and lots of dirt my BD isn't a huge thief magnet!

BTW - sorry for dragging my feet on the centrestand.....the move to Victoria really put a kink in lots of my plans.....will be tackling that job as soon as I get the garage organized.


----------



## luckylarue (Oct 15, 2008)

The Dummy has finally landed...


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like you dialed it in from the start! Congrats on the new monster!


----------



## JEA (Aug 24, 2004)

rev106 said:


> Here's a couple of one I just put together for a guy. Maiden Voyage pics, still not finished.


This is a real nice bike (long john), I've seen them in Danmark in Odense, many many years ago, they were used to supply the shops in the pedestrain area in Odense.
https://www.longjohn.org/galerie/galerie_en.html


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

willapajames said:


> So, has anyone ever built up a big dummy _WITH_ an xtra cycle attachment?? Just for kicks?
> :thumbsup:


You can't. Doesn't work.

You can, however, put one on a tandem, with a fat front end thrown in for good measure:


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Boredom and spare parts let to the drop bar conversion of my trusty xtracycle


----------



## utahgeoff (Jun 25, 2010)

Not my bike but the bike my friend makes.

http://www.madsencycles.com/


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

MauricioB said:


> You can't. Doesn't work.
> 
> You can, however, put one on a tandem, with a fat front end thrown in for good measure:


Good God, is nothing sacred?!?!?

Hey mauricio, what rack is on the front of your BD further up this page? looks nice.


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

bikecop said:


> Good God, is nothing sacred?!?!?


It's complicated-but in a nutshell, no.



bikecop said:


> Hey mauricio, what rack is on the front of your BD further up this page? looks nice.


It was made by the Rack Lady, who is half of Banjo Bicycles. She makes some cool stuff. I really like the one on my Dummy.


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

I pressed the old girl into services while I was covering my buddy as the best boy on a television show.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

MauricioB said:


> It's complicated-but in a nutshell, no.
> 
> It was made by the Rack Lady, who is half of Banjo Bicycles. She makes some cool stuff. I really like the one on my Dummy.


that rack is really a work of art!


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

My Xtra-dale doing it's thing. Today's load is some pole vault poles and gear going the track for practice.


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

Hey Carrion Cycles
that is a pretty sweet configuration. are you selling them?


----------



## edmoloco (Feb 18, 2004)

*Just finished mine*

Taken a few rides, think I should switch to a rigid fork


----------



## rkt88edmo (Mar 28, 2004)

If you will it, it is no dream









http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7243960


----------



## PacificNorthwest (Sep 4, 2009)

*My Long Distance Cargo Bike*

This is my long distance setup, I did 230 miles in 1 week and boy my ass was sore.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

PacificNorthwest said:


> This is my long distance setup, I did 230 miles in 1 week and boy my ass was sore.


maybe get that backpack off of your back
or at least reduce it.

try some racks and panniers
www.OldManMountain.com racks work on just about any bike

getting the weight off of your back
therefor off of your perineum, would help reducing the pain in the butt


----------



## PacificNorthwest (Sep 4, 2009)

*Reply*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> maybe get that backpack off of your back
> or at least reduce it.
> 
> try some racks and panniers
> ...


In my particular situation...the backpack was necessary...it only weighed 10 pounds.....My ass was sore because I rode approximately 230 miles in 1 week. And as the highway 99 turned into a deer trail... I was glad I did not have panniers to impedede my mountain bike ride wich required alot of lifting over barbed wire fences. You should understand other peoples situations before you give them bad advice.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

We all extrapolate our situations when we have too little info. This is a forum after all not a night long gabfest at the local watering hole. So stuff gets missed/unsaid. The pack looks big and big often means heavy, so you can see the logic. I don't read a criticism in the advice which for many, would be fine, for a few, excellent. In your case it wasn't so good. But it was well intentioned! :thumbsup: 

And it was free. We all know about free advice.... 

Season's Greetings, BTW.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

PacificNorthwest said:


> In my particular situation...the backpack was necessary...it only weighed 10 pounds.....My ass was sore because I rode approximately 230 miles in 1 week. And as the highway 99 turned into a deer trail... I was glad I did not have panniers to impedede my mountain bike ride wich required alot of lifting over barbed wire fences. You should understand other peoples situations before you give them bad advice.


laffs: dude, sorry, didn't mean to dish out an prescription for Bad Medicine.

I totally understand the backpack deal, panniers, the whole garb.

www.AsanaCycles.com

lates...d


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

PacificNorthwest said:
 

> In my particular situation...the backpack was necessary...it only weighed 10 pounds.....My ass was sore because I rode approximately 230 miles in 1 week. And as the highway 99 turned into a deer trail... I was glad I did not have panniers to impedede my mountain bike ride wich required alot of lifting over barbed wire fences. You should understand other peoples situations before you give them bad advice.


LOL

So, what caused the necessity of the backpack? A bike that was incapable of carrying the load itself? i.e. a regular bicycle, not a cargo bike...

edit: While I did mean to poke fun at your response, I do actually admire the ingenuity of your gear mounting. Did the sleeping pad (whatever is below the top tube) survive it's mounting position? It looks like it might receive some serious chafing from the co-location with the shock spring.

Oh yeah, if you resize your pic to some reasonable width, it won't screw up rendering for everyone else.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

More of a touring than cargo application but that line is sort of fuzzy. I also like the innovative use of space, and would like to know if there were wear issues. 

How many fences? I am picturing an alternative if you have the bucks: a Big Dumby- Pugsley to substitute fat tires for full suspension. Then hauling that over barbed wire fences. Hmmm. Maybe this is a decent approach, if the FS is indespensible or the valid 'use what you have' school of thought, applies.  

So honing the approach, would a cantilever seat post rack handle 10 pounds? While not excessive, any extra weight on the sit bones is not recommended. Further this is bouncing along and the spinal discs would not enjoy it much either. I wouldn't want to try the backpack with my back, or butt. But the years have taken their toll.


----------



## OutdoorOBW (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome bikes. I have to stop lurking in this forum or the bank account might take a hit.


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

I have really limited my hauling ability but I can now take both kids which is priceless.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Sloan said:


> I have really limited my hauling ability but I can now take both kids which is priceless.


totally rocks!
welcome to the big dumb world
d-


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

today I met Bill with his BD and BOB trailer!


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

"One Less RV" 

That's f'n awesome!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

JAG410 said:


> "One Less RV"
> 
> That's f'n awesome!


honestly this guy was pretty cool.
he says he has an "internal digestive engine" compared to an "internal combustion engine"


----------



## AndrewJL (Mar 6, 2009)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> honestly this guy was pretty cool.
> he says he has an "internal digestive engine" compared to an "internal combustion engine"


I drove down to big sur last week and I saw that guy climbing a hill out of carmel
I remember thinking, are those antlers and wow that's alot of stuff.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

AndrewJL said:


> I drove down to big sur last week and I saw that guy climbing a hill out of carmel
> I remember thinking, are those antlers and wow that's alot of stuff.


so many people shy away from "hobos", I have a soft spot for life On The Road
as I was raise as such...
this guy is cool

brooks saddle
alfine 8 rear hub


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Very nice setup (although, don't think could pull off the antlers). Seriously, looks like a well thought out and designed road tripping machine. And, the saddle looks like it has seen some serious usage (or abusage).


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

baker said:


> Very nice setup (although, don't think could pull off the antlers). Seriously, look like a well thought out and designed road tripping machine. And, the saddle looks like it has seen some serious usage (or abusage).


he's a bit of a tripper
and I've seen my share of guys living On The Road
what blew my mind was to see a BD
and of course complete with BB7's

then I was totally mesmerized by the thought of someone actually adding a BOB trailer.

he actually yelled out to me, "hey surly"

his beast compared to mine are very different

and I was amazed to see that he has an XtraCycle center stand.
so there's a degree of money in this rig
and a degree of thinking too, being that he has a welded add on to deal with the BOB

seeing my set up with WideLoaders, etc... had him thinking.


----------



## bikerfish (Feb 3, 2004)

*Haven't been on MTBR for a while...cool thread!*

Love the BD/antler setup!

Here's my BD (and a few of my X before the BD). I'm using my cargo bike to launch my new business. Using bikes for commercial purposes. Of course it's also my car replacer! :thumbsup:


----------



## OutdoorOBW (Dec 9, 2010)

Those antlers are awesome.

You guys carry some serious loads. I have been keeping my eye out on a cheap old bike to add an xtracycle too.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I've been looking at these for a while, and I really like the Big Dummy for carting the kids and doing grocery/farmer's market runs. I recently saw this guy building a cargo bike and selling them on Craigslist locally. Looks like he elevated the deck so the chain doesn't run through it (duh). I don't know...the guy wears crocs so he may not be trustworthy.

https://chico.craigslist.org/bik/2140162838.html


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I've been looking at these for a while, and I really like the Big Dummy for carting the kids and doing grocery/farmer's market runs. I recently saw this guy building a cargo bike and selling them on Craigslist locally. Looks like he elevated the deck so the chain doesn't run through it (duh). I don't know...the guy wears crocs so he may not be trustworthy.
> 
> https://chico.craigslist.org/bik/2140162838.html


Using up every bit of that 14 inch ETT.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

very cool!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

If you look closely you can see the chain above the cargo bed in the photo above. On the link, another pic shows a raised cargo bed, that clears the chain line. Flatland cargo bike. I'd use/need more brake and more gears. Nice repurposing.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

I can finally add to this! Custom long-tail conversion with bamboo and carbon fiber. With the normal long-tail kit.


----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)

*2008 Kona Ute*

Nothing fancy but I am diggin it so far. Only thing I have done to it is move the stock bars and stem to the stoker position and replaced them up front with a longer stem and Race Face OS bars. Oh yeah and replaced the stock cork grips with Origin 8 gel cork looking grips. Now I need another pair for the stoker.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ejrejr (Aug 15, 2006)

Just wondering, has anyone trie to turn a tandem into a cargo bike? Lose the second seat, through on some panniers, maybe install some old cranks with the crank arms chopped?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

RENCRN8 said:


> Nothing fancy but I am diggin it so far. Only thing I have done to it is move the stock bars and stem to the stoker position and replaced them up front with a longer stem and Race Face OS bars. Oh yeah and replaced the stock cork grips with Origin 8 gel cork looking grips. Now I need another pair for the stoker.
> 
> :thumbsup:


ever since I've seen this video, I'm jealous


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

ejrejr said:


> Just wondering, has anyone trie to turn a tandem into a cargo bike? Lose the second seat, through on some panniers, maybe install some old cranks with the crank arms chopped?


I remember seeing one in this sub-forum somewhere. If I remember correctly, it was dual-duty and fairly easy to change over. Nice way to keep the garage crowding down..


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

*My Kid Hauler*

Electra Townie Xtracycle








Note: I don't haul all of them at the same time. There is a 200lb limit to cargo. 
I take the 3 bigger kids to school + their bags, 205lbs total. 
They always have a blast every morning and when I pick them up from school = priceless:thumbsup:


----------



## primooz (May 20, 2010)

*BD euro style*

Not many cargo bikes from Europe here so I am sharing this expensive black monster from Slovenia (very first Big Dummy in Slovenia).

Also one of the last 2010 curved frame deliveries ...

Price of framekit is about 2x higher than what one would pay in the US ;(

Still it's a great ride...no regrets.

Build is classic mix of Deore/XT and AvidBB7. First upgrades will include Big Apples, custom deck with two child seats and custom wooden fenders.


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

Lookin' good primooz. I think the curvy top-tube Big Dummies are going to be a collectors item one day. Not that I can ever imagine selling mine.


----------



## luckylarue (Oct 15, 2008)

Mmmm....commercial business...maybe we should start a thread on using your cargo bike to make a little $. And I do mean little...


----------



## mosovich (Apr 19, 2004)

*My 2011 Big Dummy!!*

Got it all finished today.. Took it on a test ride yesterday and felt like I had my arse whooped when I got home.. Today I put on the kids handlebar and tightened a few loose bolts etc..

Kid loves it and I can't wait to build some GREAT memories on this thing.. Wife thinks I've lost it spending so much time planning etc., but I'm really happy with the build.. I'm going with a black/brown theme, but haven't decided on a saddle yet. Of course I need to add a few more cages for the long rides, and have some more pedals coming hopefully tomorrow..

Supposed to do a charity ride on Sunday, but can't get it to the venue, so I'll get wife to drive with her bike and kids and I'll ride the big dummy there.. I think it'll be about 30 miles round trip.. Should be a killer!!

Having problems uploading pictures, I'll have more later..


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, Nice work...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

New frame bags from my buddy Scott Felter at Porcelain Rocket


----------



## rkt88edmo (Mar 28, 2004)

Yowza, stylin!

Are you planning to do the divide race again this year? Interested in selling your old top tube bag? That "trunk" bag looks nice, I've been thinking about one of those as well.

Now all you need are some narrow water jugs and rack for the rear wheel.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

rkt88edmo said:


> Yowza, stylin!
> 
> Are you planning to do the divide race again this year? Interested in selling your old top tube bag? That "trunk" bag looks nice, I've been thinking about one of those as well.
> 
> Now all you need are some narrow water jugs and rack for the rear wheel.


here's a big thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=519016&page=9


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

that's out there devo. it looks amazing, but i bet it rides even better.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

superjohnny said:


> that's out there devo. it looks amazing, but i bet it rides even better.


it do


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

My new kid and everything else hauler:thumbsup:


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Dig those bags...


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Glamour shots on the ride back from the LBS. Ergon Biocork grips installed mid-ride because I couldn't wait to give them a shot. Holy comfort, Batman! The Xtra-dale hopes it can grow up to be like the big, strong, Big Dummies in this thread someday...


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice looking Xtradale.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

nice bike!


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Current configuration of my favorite bike.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, Devo! 

^^JAG, your bike looks awesome. Real workhorse.


----------



## OutdoorOBW (Dec 9, 2010)

JAG410 said:


> Current configuration of my favorite bike.


Nice looking Trek. I just picked up a 2000 Trek 800 and am debating on doing the xtracycle conversion.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

OutdoorOBW said:


> Nice looking Trek. I just picked up a 2000 Trek 800 and am debating on doing the xtracycle conversion.


No debate, just do. You won't regret it. Treks make excellent donor cycles. I went on a 22 mile ride today just cruising around and had a blast.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

mangoman said:


> :cornut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really dig the way that looks all black and de-badged like that. She's a beauty.

But that bottle cap opener thing looks like it might actually be a knee-cap remover. Ouch. Maybe you can position it facing forward, directly under the stem? It'll be more "stealth" and incognito that way too. Just a thought. I hope your knees are okay.


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Gritter ,Great bag patches. Dig em.


----------



## aaronpv2 (Aug 10, 2004)

*My V1 and the current V2 cargo bike*

Not to many pics of 2011 builds so I thought I would post.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's mine; a 2010 complete (still waiting for my pedals and fenders). Just finished putting it all together.


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Aaronpv2 & Cowboygrrl nice looking rigs.
Kuan , Is your kayak just strapped to the Xtracycle rack or are you using a long board / kayak rack on the side ?
Aaronpv2 how long have you had the tall white kitty litter containers ? I can't find anything that large around here ?


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm using a Yakima kayak rack on the wideloaders.

It's not that stable actually, but good enough for a 2-3 mile trip.


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Kuan, I was curious. I use mine with a wide loader and strap it to the rack. Mine also is a little unstable. Just looking to maybe find a better way or a tip to make it more stable.
Thanks


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Maiden voyage to the grocery store (actually my dog made me go to the park _first_). Parked at the store; empty.










Packed with items for dinner and a few days of supplies.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2010)

So far this is Rev 4 of my cargo bikes here in Boston. The first was a butcher to see if I wanted one, the black one I posted last year was better, this red one is my 2011 version and my next one is going to be based on a Schwinn step thru frame. Tell me what you think. I'm also building a lode runner trike for someone else this month. Haven't gotten the kickstand on it yet, but that'll be soon.
I wanted to do the color scheme on the cargo platform red/wood, like a kid's wagon, but also wanted to use it sooner.


----------



## aaronpv2 (Aug 10, 2004)

The white buckets were from Cobbworks. They were the original Oyster Bucket Pannier, website seems down for quite sometime so they may no longer be producing them as most people are "rolling" there own these days. I think these are the exact same buckets, if you don't mind ordering online http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=23471 .
Hope this helps


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Today's outing on the Bay Trail.


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Aarronpv2 thanks for the info and link. Much appreciated.


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)




----------



## mikva (Apr 26, 2006)

*Circe Cycles Brut*

[Off Topic]



ejrejr said:


> Just wondering, has anyone trie to turn a tandem into a cargo bike? Lose the second seat, through on some panniers, maybe install some old cranks with the crank arms chopped?


Circe Cycles has a tandem that can be either a tandem or a cargo bike:
https://www.circecycles.com/Models/Brut.php










It doesn't have the same loading capacity as my Xtracycle, but on the other hand passengers can assist you in pedaling...

I've never tried a Circe Cycle, so I can't say it if it works in practice, but I like the idea.

[On Topic]


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know if it was on here or somewhere else I saw some talk on that subject. Like the pic of the Circe the cargo deck would be pretty high making it easier to be unstable. But yes with BAGS down low I think it would do ok. If I had an old tandem I might would try it. But I wouldn't spend much to see how good it worked.


----------



## offroadcyclist (Feb 22, 2004)

here are 2 of mine.
big one:

































little one:


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Mmmmm...sexy.


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice work. Nice welds. Great looking bike.
Nice blog too. Where did you get your frame building experience ?


----------



## offroadcyclist (Feb 22, 2004)

thanks, I've been working on framebuilding the last couple of years in my spare time and asking questions to some great builders I know, like Walt.


----------



## lucienrau (Nov 7, 2010)

My steampunk dummy. 

























V1.0 of my dummy setup. A bar switch is probably in my future and probably some framebags for bikepacking. The thing is a truck loaded and a beast with the xtracycle bits taken off. 

Edit: Fixed image links.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I`ve been helping a friend with this ghetto build, loosely based on the Madsen. The front half is Univega Rover, the limo stretch is 3/4 and 1" EMT, and the rear is a Muddy Fox kids mtb. We got lucky finding that little bike- most 20 inchers I run into are either aluminum or have no derailler hanger (Yeah, I know, we could have used one of those claw thingies). The rack is currently underway. It`s an 8 x 42 oval from 1/2 EMT and we kinda sorta know how we want to mount it, but not yet positive.

We still need to come up with some kind of stand that doesn`t interfere with the chain, and maybe (hopefully) some low platforms like on the Mundo or Xtracycle Wideloaders. I can already see that we stepped on our weenies by putting the BMX bottom bracket up so high. That was my brainfart- I thought it would be a good idea to maintain as much curb clearance as possible. Now that it`s in and we know that it`s in the way of the upper chain it occurs to uss that the LOWER chain is going to limit curb clearance anyway. Duh! Well, it`s fixable at least. We can get enough room by grinding a quarter inch or so off the shell before we cap it.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Big Dummy Towing Service, at your beck and call.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hunter*

My Hunter Cycle Truck


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> My Hunter Cycle Truck


One more shot, minus racks. It's sister bike was ridden to the 2008 Cycle Messenger World Championships in the cargo bike category. I'll have to ask Rick about getting some stripes for it.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> My Hunter Cycle Truck


Totally unusable in my environment, but supercool anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

A cargofied mini velo! Are they 406 wheels?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> A cargofied mini velo! Are they 406 wheels?


Yes. I built them in the fall with Velocity Aerohead rims and Paul track hubs.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*Hunter Cargo!*

That Hunter cargo bike is awesome! It makes me think of a Cannondale Hooligan turned into a cargo bike. Very cool!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

backcountryeti said:


> That Hunter cargo bike is awesome! It makes me think of a Cannondale Hooligan turned into a cargo bike. Very cool!


I can totally see the Hooligan - although this bike pre-dates it, so maybe the Hooligan is based on Erik Zo's Hunter (especially given the love that it felt for him in Japan) - but have always seen it as more of an American Moulton/Raleigh 20. Rick did so much work on this frame to make it special, yet its still got an at-home-on-the-shop-floor, work-a-day Schwinn cycle truck-vibe that I love.

Glad you like it. It is different!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ah, a take-down frame! I didn`t notice the "Ritchey slip" thing at the top of your seat tube, thought it was just a two tone paint job. Then I googled on the model (I`m a fan of little wheels) and up popped Flickr picture of apparently the same bike, but with a little more info. That is yours on Flickr, isn`t it?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> Ah, a take-down frame! I didn`t notice the "Ritchey slip" thing at the top of your seat tube, thought it was just a two tone paint job. Then I googled on the model (I`m a fan of little wheels) and up popped Flickr picture of apparently the same bike, but with a little more info. That is yours on Flickr, isn`t it?


Rick originally built 3 of these bikes. One was for a veteran bike courier in San Francisco (Erik), another got immediately turned into a motor-driven cycle and he rode the third around for a few weeks after displaying it at the 2008 North American Handmade Bicycle show. I bought that one from him.

Erik and I both have pictures of our bikes on flickr, and Rick has lots of pictures of subsequent cycle trucks he has made - mostly for the Japanese market - since.

Here it is on Rick's photostream:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2589038034

And mine on arrival here in Winnipeg, Canada:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2419430057

Its sister bike:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4900600336


----------



## Abendicum (Jun 24, 2011)

sorry


----------



## Abendicum (Jun 24, 2011)

*Surly's weight ???*

What's that bike weigh, the 1st SURLY Post, in this thread ???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't have the name brand of it on me because I'm away from home right now, but I've found an excellent solution to the kickstand & cargobike problem. Tandem's have a center stand that bolts to the frame right in front of the rear wheel, folds up on one side of the frame & flips down to support the bike in the upright, vertical position. Mine was $30 or $40 and they come kind of long and let you cut them down as needed. My cargo bike (a 26" bakfeit clone) used the full length of it, but was easier and prettier than making one.


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

My Yuba Mundo Cargo bike updated with the M-Drive Pedal Assist System


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

How much range do you get with the M drive?


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

On flat terrain full throttle totally no pedaling, 18miles on cheap and heavy 36V 12A SLA batteries. Top speed is 22mph but I am currently geared for climbing. I have been riding in our local trail (Tapia Canyon in Castaic, CA) for the past few days testing and seeing how much it can hold the abuse riding off-road. I did a ride yesterday with my 7 year old son, we did 25miles, batteries started cutting out on the 18th mile, on the way home. So I just had to pedal easy, it's a good thing, going home was a bit downhill. There were some pretty steep climbs that I really needed to apply full power. Going downhill, I didn't use any pedal assist. I let gravity do it's thing. I am surprised how the Yuba handles great despite riding it rigid and with a 65lb kid in the rear deck. Ofcourse I was riding with caution, specially with my precious cargo in the back. Btw, Im still using the stock 14-28 freewheel cogs. An 11-34 freewheel would have been great. Also, Lithium batts, I can probably get 3 to 4 miles out of them, maybe.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

The Madsen is interesting.

Looks like a fair alternative to the Surly.


----------



## Dugglewoof (Jul 8, 2011)

Never heard of or even seen one of these bikes before but I think I might get one.


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice builds and bikes. Makes me really want a cargo bike.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Still upgrading it...


----------



## THenne (Dec 6, 2005)

Pic fail


----------



## TheJohnny (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice cargo bikes. I especially like the ones which are self made.


----------



## Ascentionist (Jul 26, 2010)

My Xtracycle (donor bike: 1994 Cannondale M300) and my wife's Kona Ute


Hauling a watermelon and groceries for a couple of days


Touring with the Xtracycle between Georgetown, CO and Guanella Pass


Hauling firewood for camp


Hauling kid and bike when kid gets tired


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice pics...


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

mikva said:


> [Off Topic]
> 
> Circe Cycles has a tandem that can be either a tandem or a cargo bike:
> Circe Cycles - Helios Brut load carrier
> ...


I wonder if that could be used to change an Adam's Trail-a-Bike into a long-tail platform. If not, I wonder if modification would be feasible...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

J_Hopper said:


> I wonder if that could be used to change an Adam's Trail-a-Bike into a long-tail platform. If not, I wonder if modification would be feasible...


so freaking cool!


----------



## Ascentionist (Jul 26, 2010)

School is back in session so I'm back to hauling my four year old to the babysitter. THe seat and stoker bar are homemade:


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> today I met Bill with his BD and BOB trailer!


HEY we passed this guy in August 2010 just south of Mendicino, CA. We were biking from the CA/OR border to SF over 9 days. Kind of a hard guy to miss out there on the road with those antlers. I think his set up was well over 100 pounds. I remember one of his plastic containers had written on it "one less RV."


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

thats the guy.

my buddies started to call him my "Hobo Dad"
taking note of my rambling ways.

Bill is one cool guy.
I wish I were were in Monterey, and I wonder how he is doing.
I'm sure he could use a buck, not that he'd ask


----------



## targetdrone (Apr 3, 2008)

Does this count as a cargo bike? We'll call these the 'Before' pics. It's about to get a restomod. Besides getting cleaned up, I am putting a hitch on the back for a bike trailer, as well as a heavy duty rear cargo rack.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Really nice !
How lucky you are !


----------



## ChronoDK (Aug 30, 2011)

I would like to see some real world trailer pics. Looking for a lightweight trailer that is easy to attach and detach. Studio pictures are not that useful.


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

Here's mine rigged to carry two boats and small cooler.


----------



## targetdrone (Apr 3, 2008)

ChronoDK said:


> I would like to see some real world trailer pics. Looking for a lightweight trailer that is easy to attach and detach. Studio pictures are not that useful.


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

My Surly Big Dummy by S.Fuller, on Flickr

2011 Surly Big Dummy - Size L

Shimano XT Hubs
Mavic XM321 rims
SRAM 11-34 cassette

Avid speed dial levers
Avid 203mm rotors (F & R)
BB7 brakes (F & R)

Race Face triple crankset
Shimano 122mm square taper BB
Shimano Deore rear derailleur
Shimano Deore front derailleur
SRAM attack shifters

Jeff Jones Aluminum loop bars
Salsa 110mm stem
Chris King headset
Salsa Promoto 2 seatpost
Salsa seat collar
Brooks B17

Ping bell
Origin 8 pedals
Planet Bike cascadia 29er fenders
Pump
Bell
Kickstand
Some inner tubes and electrical tape to keep it purdy


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

sfuller- Nice build! Looks great!


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

ChronoDK said:


> I would like to see some real world trailer pics. Looking for a lightweight trailer that is easy to attach and detach. Studio pictures are not that useful.


You will find scores of real-world trailer pictures at Bike Forums, here.

Just about any child trailer can be converted to a light-weight cargo trailer with moderate carrying ability. And, on most you can replace the hitch with the Burley hitch set up (Burley round bar or square bar + the forged hitch).


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

*Here's mine...*

...more upon delivery...


----------



## zoomzit (Apr 1, 2010)

I dig what everyone is doing with the cargo bikes, especially the home builders. It makes me excited for my CETMA build.

Quick question, anyone figure out a economical way to store your cargo bike? I'm just now recognizing how painful it'll be to drag a 9' long bike up and down out of the basement... Gettting a bike locker would be cool, but I don't think there are any long enough.


----------



## middcrossrx (Jul 26, 2007)

My dummy hauling water for my college cross country team long workout.


----------



## drstrang (Mar 16, 2011)

yep


----------



## flipr (Sep 5, 2011)

My Yuba Mundo heavy hauler...


----------



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

Phil is that a V4 Mundo? How do you like it? Tell us more!


----------



## flipr (Sep 5, 2011)

Solrider said:


> Phil is that a V4 Mundo? How do you like it? Tell us more!


Yes, a Mundo v4.
Comfortable, shifts are easy and positive, decent brakes. Most of my riding is on a lime-rock grade, long wheelbase smooths the ride. Don't notice the weight as long as I keep the spin rate up, could be an everyday utility ride. No heavy hauling yet...


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

flipr said:


> Yes, a Mundo v4.
> Comfortable, shifts are easy and positive, decent brakes. Most of my riding is on a lime-rock grade, long wheelbase smooths the ride. Don't notice the weight as long as I keep the spin rate up, could be an everyday utility ride. No heavy hauling yet...


That has simply gorgeous lines of a cargo bike. I like they did a new design vs the extra/surly route.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2010)

*Poor elderly woman with a Workcycle*

I live here in Boston & on the train saw a woman with a Workcycles trike. She had a VERY cheesy side pull brake on the front and a roller brake that wasn't EVEN CONNECTED:madman: She was going to a bike shop to replace the axle anyhow and I told her she had one of the best brakes for that bike you could get and it wasn't connected. I have a small welding and machine shop here and if anyone is building cargo bikes or trikes, let me know, I can do some fabrication.


----------



## marlonbostik (Oct 15, 2011)

Van Andeln Bakfiets. with electrical motor on front hub. Bought from Netherlands, motor kit from China. Partly self build.

btw. first time here, been lurking some time, greetings from Finland!

edit:










Fatbike project.


----------



## artemha (Nov 20, 2010)

drstrang said:


> yep


Great :thumbsup:


----------



## flipr (Sep 5, 2011)

Yet another Big Dummy... this is really my adventure touring bike.



















Brooks B.17 saddle, Surly Open Bar 40mm Rise, Ergon GP1 Biokork grips, Shimano MX30 pedals.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats! ^^^^^^ I love mine and I can't wait to see your adventure pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

The Fun Mobile.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

*Here's ""THE BEAST""*

This is my Trek Transport. Which has been called ""THE BEAST"" for obvious reasons....

*""THE BEAST""









Picking it up at the LBS









Semi-loaded for a ride with the stock side bag









Newport News Shipyard









Hampton Coliseum









Rear lighting setup









Bring on the night!!!!!







*


----------



## xenophobe (Oct 17, 2011)

Those are some pretty cool monstrosities... those are some pretty amazing bikes. I'd never own one, but wow... some really gorgeous bikes


----------



## HOT DAMN! (Nov 7, 2011)

Pigtire said:


> The Fun Mobile.


Nice!


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*My cargo mountain bike*

My Mundo


----------



## Trex1955 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Yuba Mundo v.1.1*

Here's some pic's of my 1st generation Yuba Mundo... I paid $300 used, from a Chico State College Student, two years ago.

The day I took this photo, I was hauling lunch for two, and beer, for the Bunny and I. 20mile ride from Shasta Dam to the Sundial Bridge, along the Shasta Dam Rail Trail to the Sacramento River Trail...great ride!






​


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Sweet deal...


----------



## Trex1955 (Nov 19, 2011)

LongtailJunkie said:


> Sweet deal...


Thanks Mr. Long..... I was going to post other pics, but for some reason, my photo uploads keep failing.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

You got a good buy and a very nice bicycle to boot.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*I put a new "wrap Around" deck on my bike.*

New deck! http://forums.mtbr.com/cargo-bikes/yuba-mundo-thread-749942.html


----------



## rkt88edmo (Mar 28, 2004)

woah, the wrap around is pretty sweet.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Wrap around with more holes in it*

I had to trim off the front most sections by a couple inches because my heels were hitting and I added some more holes for tie down points. It turns out they are perfect for hauling my daughters bike. The "Back Porch" is a good picnic table too. Wrap around decks are going to be the latest trend, I just know it. Wrap around decks will be a cargo bike status symbol, The bigger the deck the cooler the person!!!!! Soon 5ft wide decks made of 1inch plywood will be common. Some Wrap Arounds will get caster wheels on the corners for "emergency side landings." :skep:


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

damnitman said:


> ...more upon delivery...


Did you get your bike?


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

This is my new ride.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

what tyres are those?
velociraptors?


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> what tyres are those?
> velociraptors?


Yes they are and I got them @ REI for 25.00 each and free shipping.
They sure do hum when you ride lol.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Nice*



kdc1956 said:


> This is my new ride.


That thing looks pretty gnarly with those tires. Like those bars and the shifters. Now you have to get it dirty.:thumbsup:


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Yea, that is gnarly with those tires. I really like the way it looks especially with those bars. Good job putting it together.


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

KDC, great build. It turned out sweet. Those bars and bar end shifters really snaz it up.


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

LDW, Nice wrap around deck idea. I'd round the back corners off, but that's me.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems as though it is time for me to post a couple recent pictures of my Big Dummy:










And even _more_ recent-wooden Runningboards:


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Air horns, FAROUT...


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

LongtailJunkie said:


> KDC, great build. It turned out sweet. Those bars and bar end shifters really snaz it up.


Thanks it sure took a lot of money to build but I have what I need to help my self with out burning gas all the time.Now my wife says she wants one now lol:thumbsup:


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Build her an Xtracycle for the time being.


----------



## andrwplsn (Aug 1, 2011)

aaronpv2 said:


> Not to many pics of 2011 builds so I thought I would post.


does that fender in the first pic come with the extra cycle kit???


----------



## Ascentionist (Jul 26, 2010)

New H-bar setup and knobby tires for winter commuting:


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice setup!!!!!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

very cool.
especially dig the old school Cdale
I had done a convert job on a '99-ish F900, and the chain rubbed the seatstay when in the last 3-or-so cogs. 
Like a dummy I rode it any way, until I cut a hole into the seatstay with the chain.

so... FYI


----------



## YouAin'tGotJack (Jan 23, 2012)

how exactly does one post pics here? it asks for a link, do you need a flicker acct? - edit got a flickr acct


----------



## YouAin'tGotJack (Jan 23, 2012)

Yuba Mundo with Go-Getter and Baby Seat | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

my boy, my bike


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

Big Woody


----------



## YouAin'tGotJack (Jan 23, 2012)

SRALPH said:


> Big Woody


really beautiful bike!

finally figured this out, heres mine:


----------



## TerikE (Jun 21, 2011)

I really like this bike!


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

TerikE said:


> I really like this bike!


yep.....they are a great bike!!!!!


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> today I met Bill with his BD and BOB trailer!


SelfPropelledDevo, do you happen to know what water bottle cages those are, on Little Hobo's Big Dummy, holding those 40 oz canteens? I have desperately searched the internet and came up with nothing. I would really like to add those to my bikes. If anyone has any information, I would sincerely appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## kidbolt (Feb 29, 2012)

That big woody is great. Massive tires!


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

mtnfiend said:


> HEY we passed this guy in August 2010 just south of Mendicino, CA. We were biking from the CA/OR border to SF over 9 days. Kind of a hard guy to miss out there on the road with those antlers. I think his set up was well over 100 pounds. I remember one of his plastic containers had written on it "one less RV."


That guy has some legs then, I notice he doesn't have the small chainring up front. That doesn't give him much love in terms of a low gear with the Alphine 8 speed IGH.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Gritter said:


> SelfPropelledDevo, do you happen to know what water bottle cages those are, on Little Hobo's Big Dummy, holding those 40 oz canteens? I have desperately searched the internet and came up with nothing. I would really like to add those to my bikes. If anyone has any information, I would sincerely appreciate it, thanks!


I think those cages are either topeak xl or bbb bbc fueltank. Salsa makes an "Anything" cage thats pretty nice too. BBB BBC-15 - FuelTank XL Bottle Cage or Topeak® Cycling Accessories or Salsa Cycles | Components
I love that Hobo guys bike, I like the Hobo too, seems like a nice guy, I would vote for him if he ran for president, seems cooler than all the candidates. The guy is pulling a B.O.B trailer via a custum hitch. Check it out, I think the pics are about half way down on this page: http://forums.mtbr.com/cargo-bikes/post-pics-your-cargo-bike-580747-5.html


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> I think those cages are either topeak xl or bbb bbc fueltank. Salsa makes an "Anything" cage thats pretty nice too. BBB BBC-15 - FuelTank XL Bottle Cage or Topeak® Cycling Accessories or Salsa Cycles | Components
> I love that Hobo guys bike, I like the Hobo too, seems like a nice guy, I would vote for him if he ran for president, seems cooler than all the candidates. The guy is pulling a B.O.B trailer via a custum hitch. Check it out, I think the pics are about half way down on this page: http://forums.mtbr.com/cargo-bikes/post-pics-your-cargo-bike-580747-5.html


Thank you, Lone Desert Walker!!! That BBB Fuel Tank XL looks stout! I read a review of the topeak, and their plastic upper strap broke within a day, the BBB Fuel Tank XL looks like it should be an aluminum clamp for the upper portion! Too bad no one in the United States sells them; hopefully someone will ship me one... The Salsa Anything Cage needs too many bottle bosses/braze-ons and I don't want to mess with repainting my frame, and I'd hate to leave one hole empty...

I just ordered the BBB's from Charlie the Bike Monger!!!! Whoo Hooo!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!

Oh, I did check out Hobo's trailer welding arrangement. A little more than I need, considering I've elongated my BOB YAK trailer to be twice as long with huge motorcycle panniers over the larger rear wheel. The trailer with the Big Dummy is some serious cargo!


----------



## inoy (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello everyone! Hope to share ideas with you and learn more about cargo bikes in the process.


----------



## GravyBones (Jan 8, 2012)

*Big Dummy*

Here's mine. I made the deck pad and mudflaps so far.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

GravyBones said:


> Here's mine. I made the deck pad and mudflaps so far.


Looks GREAT!!!!! Love your fenders.....who makes those or did you do that yourself?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

BeastRider said:


> Looks GREAT!!!!! Love your fenders.....who makes those or did you do that yourself?


Woodys Custom Cycling Fenders


----------



## YouAin'tGotJack (Jan 23, 2012)

My latest updates on the Yuba Mundo - notes on how to make the canopy are on my blog.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

YouAin'tGotJack said:


> My latest updates on the Yuba Mundo - notes on how to make the canopy are on my blog.


That's fast becoming quite the setup!!!!!


----------



## YouAin'tGotJack (Jan 23, 2012)

BeastRider said:


> That's fast becoming quite the setup!!!!!


Thanks Harry! During the blazing hot summers here I have a sun screen that goes over the canopy, just like the rain screen- except it still lets the wind through but blocks 80% of UV rays- that way the little toddler arms and legs don't get too crispy.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

YouAin'tGotJack said:


> Thanks Harry! During the blazing hot summers here I have a sun screen that goes over the canopy, just like the rain screen- except it still lets the wind through but blocks 80% of UV rays- that way the little toddler arms and legs don't get too crispy.


True......don't want the kids getting TOO fried.......then they would lose the excitement of the ride.........good idea!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheukitout (Mar 9, 2012)

i never thought that bike can be transformed like these~That's really interesting!


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

cheukitout said:


> i never thought that bike can be transformed like these~That's really interesting!


Here's some of the different things I have done with mine......

*Dressed up for a Christmas Parade.....









Riding on a cold day....









LED lights....


















Woodgrain inserts added....









Just out riding....







*​


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## rollinlegend (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is my grocery getter. Troker with a lot of baskets and lights, it even get me to school.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

rollinlegend said:


> Here is my grocery getter. Troker with a lot of baskets and lights, it even get me to school.


No photo.....


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

*Slight Change.....*

I spent the past few days reworking my lights. I was looking for more of a "glow" effect than the "glare" effect that I had. Here's a photo of it....what do you think?????


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi, just bought this not to long ago, have cleaned
it up, but haven't decided yet on what to do with it.
It's a 1972 Worksman.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Loudviking said:


> Hi, just bought this not to long ago, have cleaned
> it up, but haven't decided yet on what to do with it.
> It's a 1972 Worksman.


Looks GREAT. Those bad boys are almost indestructible!!!!!


----------



## Careby (Nov 27, 2011)

*New Big Dummy*

I think she wants to be a touring bike.


----------



## ZAB (Apr 24, 2012)

*Reformed Lurker*

I have been lurking around here long enough. Great place for information and eye candy! 
Here is my new love. Just about tweaked and on a shake down ride. BTW the extracycle bags roll up onto the deck and are there under the Swiss bag for when I need them.


----------



## pointless debate (Apr 26, 2012)

green cross


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Some TRULY aweome bikes in here!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Loaded with Cold beer!!


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*My Dummy*

Here's my Dummy. 
























Currently it has the big plush Fat Franks on it. I love those balloon tires.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## skylinedrive (Apr 25, 2012)

i <3 this thread!!!! 

cant wait to go dumb.


----------



## fox1965 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Yuba Mundo Fat Bike*

Built with Surly Pugsley fork and Surly (Inova) tires.


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

Dual piston hydraulics installed.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Fox,I'm LOVING that sweetest of Mundo's!!! 

Finally,after all these years of wanting one-and after having life prevent the brand new Mundo I wanted recently (just postponed,not cancelled :thumbsup,I have myself a previously owned (though never assembled) Xtracycle kit on the rear of my ol TREK. Got it in today. No "real" ride,but I got a test ride in around the block,can't WAIT to load it up and give 'er a real ride :thumbsup:

A little tweaking in cockpit length,and maybe a better fork down the road (RST shoulda called that boat anchor "CRAPPA CL" insteada "CAPPA CL",LOL! But it was in the parts been and the only 26"er fork I had left,so it went on )


----------



## YouAin'tGotJack (Jan 23, 2012)

*wooo hooo*



longhaultrucker said:


> Fox,I'm LOVING that sweetest of Mundo's!!!
> 
> Finally,after all these years of wanting one-and after having life prevent the brand new Mundo I wanted recently (just postponed,not cancelled :thumbsup,I have myself a previously owned (though never assembled) Xtracycle kit on the rear of my ol TREK. Got it in today. No "real" ride,but I got a test ride in around the block,can't WAIT to load it up and give 'er a real ride :thumbsup:
> 
> A little tweaking in cockpit length,and maybe a better fork down the road (RST shoulda called that boat anchor "CRAPPA CL" insteada "CAPPA CL",LOL! But it was in the parts been and the only 26"er fork I had left,so it went on )


excuse me while I do a happy dance in SW Washington- you got your cargo bike- HUGE CONGRATS !!!!!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you so kindly my NW'tern friend!  It should do nicely until next tax season when I can do the Mundo


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> Thank you so kindly my NW'tern friend!  It should do nicely until next tax season when I can do the Mundo


CONGRATS on the new ride!!!!!


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

Way to go longhaultrucker!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Many thanks,guys


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Not the smallest gear when packed-the inexpensive stuff in Xmarts-but not overly heavy either and fit our meager budget (ie: most of what I had after selling the Jabberwocky and paying some bills with it),but after having used all of it in the back yard over the weekend...just for kicks...I loaded it all up on the Trekstracycle today. Still some small items needed (for eg,camp kitchen kit,but we'll scrounge that from the home-kitchen),didn't load up any clothes changes (2 stes to ride,1-2 set for camp),fishing gear,and such,but in addition to the Boy _wanting _to pull that kiddie trailer behind his bike if we need more room,LOL,I still have one entire side-bag empty other than it's small tool kit,tubes,bungies,etc...

















































Sorry this is a bit off subject,LOL,but the first Nick & Dad mini-tour/bike-campig is coming and I can't WAIT!


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like a good set up Long Haul Trucker, Hope your camping trip goes well.:thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Lone Desert Walker said:


> Looks like a good set up Long Haul Trucker, Hope your camping trip goes well.:thumbsup:


Thanks kindly my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

targetdrone said:


>


What kind of tires?


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> Fox,I'm LOVING that sweetest of Mundo's!!!
> 
> Finally,after all these years of wanting one-and after having life prevent the brand new Mundo I wanted recently (just postponed,not cancelled :thumbsup,I have myself a previously owned (though never assembled) Xtracycle kit on the rear of my ol TREK. Got it in today. No "real" ride,but I got a test ride in around the block,can't WAIT to load it up and give 'er a real ride :thumbsup:
> 
> A little tweaking in cockpit length,and maybe a better fork down the road (RST shoulda called that boat anchor "CRAPPA CL" insteada "CAPPA CL",LOL! But it was in the parts been and the only 26"er fork I had left,so it went on )


Congrats on your Xtracycle!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Many thanks,i'm LOVING it so far :thumbsup:


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

After a long over due re-assembly of the Xtradale, I realized that it is auto-portageable!


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

*Out and about with ""The Beast""....*

Just took a few photos while out running some errands.....


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Damn, I wish I was out running errands in that kind of scenery. Now we can tell when you use the flash on your camera because of the reflective rim strips.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

vaultbrad said:


> After a long over due re-assembly of the Xtradale, I realized that it is auto-portageable!


How is that monoshock fork holding up? Don't see to many of those. What year is that? have you rebuilt it?


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> Damn, I wish I was out running errands in that kind of scenery. Now we can tell when you use the flash on your camera because of the reflective rim strips.


The other thing that's reflective are the Bikewrappers. Those are the silver looking things around the frame and they work GREAT!!!!! bikewrappers.com

And you might actually be surprised as to exactly where that scenery actually is........


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

The Trekstracycle and I love that Xtradale :thumbsup: Mine (just barely) fits in the Merc minivan with the mid seats removed and rear seat slid forward,so it's portable too


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

I can fit my Big Dummy in a vehicle too -- a Chevy Suburban.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks LHT. And lone desert, the headshok has held up really well and is not bad at all when riding the bike without the Xtracycle. But, with the extra weight on the front end it's not good. I ride it locked out more often than not in this setup. I ought to repalce it with a rigid but the axle to crown height of these headshoks is pretty tall. It's a 2004.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

BeastRider said:


> The other thing that's reflective are the Bikewrappers. Those are the silver looking things around the frame and they work GREAT!!!!! bikewrappers.com
> 
> And you might actually be surprised as to exactly where that scenery actually is........


Ummm, OK I am stumped, did you photoshop yourself into some southern state's scenery? It looks like somewhere in the south.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that cargobike would look nicer if you removed the closed-cell foam wrap on the downtube and toptube. Just a thought.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> Ummm, OK I am stumped, did you photoshop yourself into some southern state's scenery? It looks like somewhere in the south.


The photos were taken in Hampton, Virginia less than 1/4 mile away from Interstate 64. Amazing that you can find such nice scenery in such an odd place.....


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I think that cargobike would look nicer if you removed the closed-cell foam wrap on the downtube and toptube. Just a thought.


Well, they aren't a closed cell foam wrap. It IS a wrap that's reflective and works quite well for cars to see you from the side when it's cloudy, foggy, or at night.


----------



## Falkon45 (Mar 27, 2012)

BeastRider said:


> The photos were taken in Hampton, Virginia less than 1/4 mile away from Interstate 64. Amazing that you can find such nice scenery in such an odd place.....


Oh wow! I live in Norfolk. Didn't even know there was anything like that so close to the city. I think I have a place to ride, finally.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Falkon45 said:


> Oh wow! I live in Norfolk. Didn't even know there was anything like that so close to the city. I think I have a place to ride, finally.


There are a few places on this side of the tunnel that are interesting places to ride. One that I rather like is Sandy Bottom Nature Park. Another is the Mariner's Museum Park. Both have some nice places to ride.

None of the photos I posted were taken at either of those places though. Actually, I wasn't real sure that they would even allow me to take the bike into that area.....but I just walked through like I owned the place and no one said anything.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

BeastRider said:


> Well, they aren't a closed cell foam wrap. It IS a wrap that's reflective and works quite well for cars to see you from the side when it's cloudy, foggy, or at night.


Aha, I see. I guess it's hard to determine that by looking at the small photos.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Aha, I see. I guess it's hard to determine that by looking at the small photos.


Well, that and the fact that I didn't use a flash for the photos......


----------



## bunnymun (Apr 5, 2009)

you guys should check out the dutch cargo bikes, companies like fietsfabriek and bakfiets


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

The dutch up front cargo bikes are nice for city stuff, but I would not want to ride off road on one.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

bunnymun said:


> you guys should check out the dutch cargo bikes, companies like fietsfabriek and bakfiets


DID check those out. Not real practical for this area as it's not real "bike friendly".....among many other reasons


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I was just about to buy a Hybrid/Commuter. I have fallen in love with all these BUVs (Bicycle Utility Vehicles?)...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> I was just about to buy a Hybrid/Commuter. I have fallen in love with all these BUVs (Bicycle Utility Vehicles?)...


SUB's :thumbsup: (Sport Utility Bicycles...you know,like SUV's but bikes  )


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Got it. "SUB" duly noted. Vernacular updated.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: I didn't coin that term,mind you,Xtracycle (or Dirt Rag magazine when they first tested the Xtra way back when) did


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

*Hampton, Virginia*

As most of you know my area was hit with a Tornado recently. Well, this happened the night before the annual Blackbeard Festival was scheduled to start. So, the next morning, I headed down with *""THE BEAST""* to offer my services in any way that I could. Well, due to the immense outpouring of help I was turned away as they had, quite literally, hundreds of people there to help. Amazing to see it happen. I do have numerous photos posted on my personal Facebook page of some of the damage and also on the Cargo Cyclist group there as well.

Anyway, as I was heading out I happened to run into the man that plays the Blackbeard character every year. This is the same man that's featured in the History Channel shows about Pirates. We chatted a bit and he told me that since I was flying the "Skull and Crossbones" that, technically, *""THE BEAST""* belonged to him and his Pirates. All in good fun of course. Here's the photo of the attempted *""Pillaging of THE BEAST""*........

*Blackbeard attempts to pillage ""THE BEAST"".....









A close-up of Blackbeard.....







*​


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

What RRR you doin? LOL,cool pics,my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> What RRR you doin? LOL,cool pics,my friend! :thumbsup:


Avast ye scurvy dog....we be havin' fun in these parts this weekend........


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## longbikeguy (Jun 4, 2012)

heres my bike and trailer combo... taken in front of the edible pedal bike shop


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

longbikeguy said:


> heres my bike and trailer combo... taken in front of the edible pedal bike shop


W-O-W.....I bet you can haul a LOAD on that setup! NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

longbikeguy said:


> heres my bike and trailer combo... taken in front of the edible pedal bike shop


That's one helluva trailer. Would love to see some close-up shots of the front end of it. Looks GREAT!!!!!


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

*Out on a recent ride.....








*​


----------



## longbikeguy (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi LHT.... thanks.. I built the trailer to haul a washing machine or furniture or maybe a small refrigerator... I also thought someone in a wheelchair could ride in it... its low and stable... and having the front wheel really helps for handling .. this thing is so maneuverable.. i got this idea after seeing our local trash scavenger guy.. he had made something similar and it worked so good I thought why not? someone had asked how the front end works.. well its just a bmx for turned backwards and the tongue is a piece of tube in the stem where the handlebars lived.. here's a pic of how I got the idea.










also here's a pic of my big trike


----------



## longbikeguy (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree.. I have tried xtrastyle long bikes with rider up front... I prefer having the cargo up front and my weight on the rear... but diff strokes for diff folks


----------



## longbikeguy (Jun 4, 2012)

BeastRider said:


> That's one helluva trailer. Would love to see some close-up shots of the front end of it. Looks GREAT!!!!!


 oh thanks..Beast Rdr.. sori i missed this well i dont have any other pics but its pretty basic.. I wondering why there aren't many 3 wheeled trailers cause it sure does work good


----------



## longbikeguy (Jun 4, 2012)

BeastRider said:


> As most of you know my area was hit with a Tornado recently. Well, this happened the night before the annual Blackbeard Festival was scheduled to start. So, the next morning, I headed down with *""THE BEAST""* to offer my services in any way that I could. Well, due to the immense outpouring of help I was turned away as they had, quite literally, hundreds of people there to help. Amazing to see it happen. I do have numerous photos posted on my personal Facebook page of some of the damage and also on the Cargo Cyclist group there as well.
> 
> Anyway, as I was heading out I happened to run into the man that plays the Blackbeard character every year. This is the same man that's featured in the History Channel shows about Pirates. We chatted a bit and he told me that since I was flying the "Skull and Crossbones" that, technically, *""THE BEAST""* belonged to him and his Pirates. All in good fun of course. Here's the photo of the attempted *""Pillaging of THE BEAST""*........
> 
> ...


haha just read ur story about them claiming ur bike... well I also visited your cargo bike page... I tried to "like" it from my cargo bike page but couldn't do that ... Maybe I need to do it from my personal page... hey I have a cargo page as well whic is www.facebook.com/cycletrucks if you would like to visit.. would love to have a pirate cargo bike contact... take care John


----------



## bikeolounger (Jun 7, 2012)

New to the party, and haven't had time to do any big customizing of a mostly-box-stock BD:










When I somehow stranded bikes at work (wife drove out to pick me up for dinner date or whatever), I took a trailer with me the next day to haul it home:










Another time, similar circumstances:










A friend reports that Louisville, Kentucky has more Bikes at Work trailers in use than Portland, Oregon. I assume that there are other brands represented in Portland, along with perhaps more cargo bikes without trailers, but I think there are eight or more of the Bikes at Work trailers in town. Here are two, image taken during a bike move a year or two ago:


----------



## bikeolounger (Jun 7, 2012)

longbikeguy said:


> heres my bike and trailer combo... taken in front of the edible pedal bike shop


What drive train do you have on that rig? If your IGH doesn't have some range, I hope your area is pretty flat!


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

bikeolounger said:


> New to the party, and haven't had time to do any big customizing of a mostly-box-stock BD:


We ALL started with a mostly stock something.......:thumbsup:


----------



## bikeolounger (Jun 7, 2012)

BeastRider said:


> We ALL started with a mostly stock something.......:thumbsup:


Oh, yeah. And, as an until-recently bike shop guy, I used to make a living on that evolution from stock.

I got to looking a few minutes ago, pondering what I HAVE done to the BD. It has run-of-the-mill add-ons, like a set of Planet Bike fenders and a cyclometer (the better to quantify how much fun I have with this bike). Less common, but still within range of "normal," are things like the quick-release seat post collar (so that my wife can ride the bike once in a while), the Brooks B67 saddle (springs for "lap of luxury" comfort!), the Surly Open Bar handlebar, and the Ergon GP1-L grips. The Origin 8 faux-Carradice bag will provide storage for bungees and on-road tool kit. I've ordered the Bikes at Work hitch (there is one to fit the Big Dummy), so that I may pull my







. I'll soon get the Xtracycle Wide Loaders as well.


----------



## tenbears10 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Bullitt*

Building a new cargo bike. It is a Bullitt from Copenhagen. Hopefully finished in the next week, parts and time allowing. I'll upload pictures when I have enough posts.


----------



## bikeolounger (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, the Bikes at Work hitch arrived!

Here's a closer view of the cockpit, with the Salsa Open Bar, Ergon grips, and cyclometer (Sigma 1609--would have been fine with the 1009, but this one was in stock):


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

I love this thread! I ordered my Xtracycle attachment a couple days ago and I am SO STOKEDDD!! I am already an avid bicycle commuter, but every once and a while there was a day where i had to much to carry to ride the bike. So stoked to just be able to ride my bike every where no matter what. Ill post pics when i build it up!!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

longbikeguy said:


> Hi LHT.... thanks.. I built the trailer to haul a washing machine or furniture or maybe a small refrigerator... I also thought someone in a wheelchair could ride in it... its low and stable... and having the front wheel really helps for handling .. this thing is so maneuverable.. i got this idea after seeing our local trash scavenger guy.. he had made something similar and it worked so good I thought why not? someone had asked how the front end works.. well its just a bmx for turned backwards and the tongue is a piece of tube in the stem where the handlebars lived.. here's a pic of how I got the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!! :eekster::thumbsup:



cormy said:


> I love this thread! I ordered my Xtracycle attachment a couple days ago and I am SO STOKEDDD!! I am already an avid bicycle commuter, but every once and a while there was a day where i had to much to carry to ride the bike. So stoked to just be able to ride my bike every where no matter what. Ill post pics when i build it up!!


Sweet,can't waita sees it,Brother! I know I'm still loving mine


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

Ute:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

NICE! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Haha, great stuff!


----------



## inoy (Mar 1, 2012)

longbikeguy, would you have other pictures of your trailer? thanks.


----------



## inoy (Mar 1, 2012)

This was before I put in the wire mesh to act as baskets. After with a quick coat of paint.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Very cool Inoy!
How do you make the long steerers? Just sleeve and weld, I suppose?


----------



## inoy (Mar 1, 2012)

rodar, yes sleeve and weld, though i go a bit overboard by drilling holes on the fork steerer to increase weld area. thanks for the comment!


----------



## J2tha311 (Jul 13, 2012)

nice!


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Very interesting inoy. Geometry is different, cranks are nearly under the handlebar. Does that work well? Is it very functional or more of just a fun oddity?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

The geometry isn`t exactly standard, but it has certainly been used by others:
Crank Forward Bicycles


----------



## inoy (Mar 1, 2012)

the Etta 1 and Camioncyclette were the inspiration for my pahinante. pahinanteinspiration | Flickr - Photo Sharing! i knew i would never get my hands on either so i made a mash-up of the 2.

TroyS600, yes it is different. i can't go as fast or as far on this.

rodar, yes crank forward designs use different muscles, here's one similar to current longtails. piyon 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## tenbears10 (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is a pic of my new Bullitt










From Copenhagen but I got it from the distributer in the UK. Several places stock them in the USA. Loads of info and photos on flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2010)

*Nice to see another bakfiet style cargo bike on here*

I putz around building cargobikes out of mountain bike rear ends and fabricated front ends 
I have gotten to ride a few different flavors of bike, but not the bullitt.
Have a swell ride

Fred


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

2012 Orbea Carpe H.30. Picked it up last week. Distance to work 3.5 miles. Goal is to ride it 5 days a week and mix it up on the way home with longer rides.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice looking bike. 3.5 miles should be a breeze! Enjoy.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

tenbears10 said:


> Here is a pic of my new Bullitt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride ! Big Apples ?
Front wheel rules ! As we say here in france : "petit mais costaud !" (could be translated in "small but beefy")
What's your Flickr ? Want to see more !



bikeCOLORADO said:


> 2012 Orbea Carpe H.30. Picked it up last week. Distance to work 3.5 miles. Goal is to ride it 5 days a week and mix it up on the way home with longer rides.


Sexy bike !
Kind of bikes that make you regret not living far from work !


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

my two inertia designs dryback panniers. The hooks fit right over the rack and I use horizontal tightly stretched bungie cords to catch the bottom hook.









I found this bag for $20 at harbor freight. wheels help keep it on the bike, interferes with derailleur if on the right side.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

the other day i rode home on this bike from the airport with 2 pairs of skis, a gigantor duffel bag, ski boots and a messenger bag all on the back. was super awesome.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

cormy said:


> the other day i rode home on this bike from the airport with 2 pairs of skis, a gigantor duffel bag, ski boots and a messenger bag all on the back. was super awesome.


Did you ride the bike to the airport and leave it while you were away? I'd be worried about security removing it with all the precautions airports take.

I just got to my office, towed my mtb along so I can do a group ride tonight without having to waste time going home first.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*SPAM Paid Cycle Truck For Sale in Classifieds*



mainlyfats said:


> One more shot, minus racks. It's sister bike was ridden to the 2008 Cycle Messenger World Championships in the cargo bike category. I'll have to ask Rick about getting some stripes for it.


Hunter Travel Fixed Gear Cargo Bike - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Fixed gear cargo bike eh? No brakes...

Looks cool i guess, kind of a bike without a purpose though, isn't it? I'd love to have it with a 2x7 drivetrain and brakes (and the racks, of course).


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

TroyS600 said:


> Fixed gear cargo bike eh? No brakes...
> 
> Looks cool i guess, kind of a bike without a purpose though, isn't it? I'd love to have it with a 2x7 drivetrain and brakes (and the racks, of course).


That picture actually shows a coaster brake. It's a fixed gear now with a front brake.

The purpose behind this bike was to make a travelling cargo bike that could be knocked down easily and not incur extra charges when flying. One almost exactly like it - fixed and all - was pedalled to the win in the cargo category at the messenger world championships in 2008.

I appreciate that this isn't for everyone.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

I hope i didn't sound harsh. That's the trouble with the internet. It's more that I don't quite understand what it's for. I guess it's a specialty bike just for the fun of it. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MooseCaboose (Aug 30, 2012)

This only took 2 1/2 years but my pick up is done!


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Whoa. Love. Details?


----------



## MooseCaboose (Aug 30, 2012)

Details:
Banjo Frame, fork, and stainless front rack
Stealth Pro Hubs 150mm rear with Ceramics
All Sram XX 2 x 10 with 11T - 36T XTR frt Der
Hope Tech EVO X2 with dual vented rotors front and back 
Brooks grips and saddle
Ti Carver bar frt, Old Ti Titec straight bar back
Profile 170mm crank set with Ti spindle w/ a left BMX drive sprocket for the Stokemonkey
StokeMonkey Motor for Hi Torque with a Lithium Phos Batt. with custom throttle
DT Swiss Alpine III Spokes
Surly Marge Lite 26" w/ red rim strip
Surly Larry Tire 26" 3.8 
Custom wood fenders and snap deck / Battery box
Thomson Stem / post
Lights: Rear - Flare / Front - SixPack


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

MooseCaboose said:


> Details:
> 
> Profile 170mm crank set with Ti spindle w/ a left BMX drive sprocket for the


Amazing bike! the profile cranks caught my attention. I rode bmx avidly in the days that euro bb's started replacing american bb's. Profile euro bb's are rather prone to failure with their tiny bearings squeezed between the 19mm spindle and bb shell; I'm curious about how many miles you've got on yours.

At least you likely won't have the problem of breaking the cranks. Riding street bmx on profiles is like trying to ride offroad on a calfee bamboo bike . At least they're manufactured domestically.


----------



## MooseCaboose (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you, I have 400 miles on it now. I have other bikes with Profiles and the in board euros last about a year. I did replace the bearing out on my big dummy before I sold it and replace the in board euro bearings with the new outboard euro bearings Profile just came out with. The Euro outboard bearing are really nice and durable.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

awesome


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice MooseCaboose, nice indeed!


----------



## jalexl (Aug 30, 2012)

*Love Your Bike*



MooseCaboose said:


> This only took 2 1/2 years but my pick up is done!
> 
> View attachment 720574
> 
> ...


I love what you did with your cargo bike....I have been looking around for a frame, but I never heard of a Banjo. Where are those available through? I noticed you had a Big Dummy before. Do you like this frame better? The BD was the best thing that I have come across so far.

Also interested in your opinion of your StokeMonkey and fat tire set up. I live in a hilly area of Southern Caif and I need some torque.

I believe the StokeMonkey is not in production right now. What would be your other options for an electric assist.

Any and all the help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MooseCaboose (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you all very much!

I got the Frame set from Banjo Cycles in Madison WI, he is really busy with other builds so he may say no or it will take awhile. Like 2 years. He does an awesome job though, his craftsmanship and attention to detail is great. 

Is it better than the BD, yes and no. Yes, because it rolls over anything and looks BA! No, I loved my BD (I had a freeradical on a kona lava dome frame and got tired of tightening bolts all the time) The BD is very versatile and solid. I used it to haul lumber all the time using a jones H bar.

The main reason I built this bike (The MooseCaboose) is I wanted to put 2 of my most fav bikes together, the Pug and BD.

I fought hard about the Stokemonkey before I bought it. After consulting others that commute with them I realized this motor just makes commuting and cargo hauling more viable here in the hills of northern GA.

I would say wait for the stoke monkey or get a motor for the front wheel. If you get one for the back most the hubs I found are free hub and thats not good if your carrying heavy loads (300lbs a lot) you will be replacing axles alot.


----------



## jalexl (Aug 30, 2012)

MooseCaboose said:


> Thank you all very much!
> 
> I got the Frame set from Banjo Cycles in Madison WI, he is really busy with other builds so he may say no or it will take awhile. Like 2 years. He does an awesome job though, his craftsmanship and attention to detail is great.
> 
> ...


Moose,

Does Banjo Cycles have a website?..Also where did you but the battery?.....Yes you are right your bike looks BA....lol..


----------



## MooseCaboose (Aug 30, 2012)

His site seams to redirect to this Flickr: Banjo Cycles' Photostream
It is Aaron and my bike.

I sourced the battery 3 years ago from Ebikekit, since then the battery I have is no longer available. I was told the containers need special clearance and hazmat codes have changed so it's hard to get them in the country. I also read the lithium phos battery's are unstable. In a year I guess I will have to find a replacement but the Stokemonky is very versitatile in its connection so I can easily get a battery made.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great bike, very unique. Did you choose big tires for a functional purpose, or just for fun?

What's the red thing on the back? More pics from different angles!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> New frame bags from my buddy Scott Felter at Porcelain Rocket


My inspriration for a BD. I wanted to quote Devo's bike but the photos don't show up.


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

My Big Dummy:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Saddle Up said:


> My inspriration for a BD. I wanted to quote Devo's bike but the photos don't show up.


wow, thanks! 
a lot of photos here: http://forums.mtbr.com/surly/devo-dummy-again-519016-25.html#post9643747


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

no worries, here it is...


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

wow, saddle up! that thing's a wild animal!

So it looks like you're ready to carry enough stuff for a multi-day expedition without even calling upon the true powers of your bd.

Do you take it camping as it is pictured, without any of the xtracycle accessories that would allow you to pick up more along the way? 

Custom bags or stuff you've made work?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Oops sorry, the photo is of Devo's bike. Very close to what I want to build.


----------



## yojimbo (Mar 31, 2008)

Ready for doing the weekly groceries.
Next tune up: belt transmission.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

yojimbo, that thing's redonkulous! and a half-link chain to boot.

How does the trailer work with heavier (>40lbs) loads? I would imagine it might bob as you pedal and the long arm attached to the basket flexes. My trailer that attaches to the axle on the left side has this problem; terrible for standing and pedaling.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yojimbo, very nice lookin bike. Where do you live?

One thing I noticed, it appears that the front basket is supported ONLY from the brake studs... is that correct? If so, it REALLY needs another support from the lower part of the fork out to the front part of the basket, to form a triangle. Otherwise it's begging to bend/break something.


----------



## marlonbostik (Oct 15, 2011)

On the way to bicycle swap meet...


----------



## tractopelle (Jul 20, 2012)

Well done hitch! I hope to be able to make one later.


----------



## yojimbo (Mar 31, 2008)

PretendGentleman said:


> yojimbo, that thing's redonkulous! and a half-link chain to boot.
> 
> How does the trailer work with heavier (>40lbs) loads? I would imagine it might bob as you pedal and the long arm attached to the basket flexes. My trailer that attaches to the axle on the left side has this problem; terrible for standing and pedaling.


The trailer works really well. It works better when attached to the seatpost, but I must attach to the basket when I know I'm going to do a big shopping.

I have a child trailer that also attaches to the axle. Riding with the Travoy is easier than with the child trailer, even when standing.

I fixed that white plastic reinforcement to the basket, so it flexes not so much.


----------



## yojimbo (Mar 31, 2008)

TroyS600 said:


> Yojimbo, very nice lookin bike. Where do you live?
> 
> One thing I noticed, it appears that the front basket is supported ONLY from the brake studs... is that correct? If so, it REALLY needs another support from the lower part of the fork out to the front part of the basket, to form a triangle. Otherwise it's begging to bend/break something.


Hi!

I live in Spain.

The front basket is supported from brake studs and a reinforcement from upper part of the fork (there is no pegs for the rack in the fork). This front rack is 5 kilos max load. I put inside front basket only the lighter goods, like salads, bread and so.

But I'm waiting a new front rack, the Sherpa from Old Man Mountain wich attachs to brake studs and the QR axle.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Deployable mini-me bike optional


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

^ haha, that's about half the reason I ordered a Big Dummy. My 3 year old has a 12" bike and he's not on training wheels anymore but he only likes to ride for, like, 0.8 miles. So we shall go on a longer ride on the BD, deploy the satellite bike, and then when it's time to go home load him up again, that way I get my longer ride and he gets his shorter ride.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Motorman, what tires are those? They look monstrous. Thats a Mundo, right? Does it have a motor?


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Surly Larry on front, Black Floyd on rear 88/84mm wide in that combo
No motor, only powered by coffee & cake


----------



## tractopelle (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

motorman said:


> Surly Larry on front, Black Floyd on rear 88/84mm wide in that combo
> No motor, only powered by coffee & cake


When people see my Surly Big Dummy, they ask where the motor is. I always point to my thighs. :lol:


----------



## mikva (Apr 26, 2006)

tractopelle said:


>


Nice start, but what are the barends in the rear for?


----------



## tractopelle (Jul 20, 2012)

That was a lame attempt at getting my 6yo twins on the bike.
I since have made another contraption with bar ends that works much better.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

When fitting Mrs Motorman's Winter wheels today, I found one of them had a nail sticking out, so with the garage just down the road & nice afternoon, it would be rude not to :thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

motorman said:


> Deployable mini-me bike optional


Does the black floyd ever rub in the back?


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

I have the rear wheel dished to the non drive side & the cassette & bottom bracket spaced out to the drive side, so it only rubs when using 1st & 2nd gear, it works with all the others fine. I will be working on some more drivetrain mods soon.


----------



## leeinmemphis (Mar 29, 2005)

This was my first true outing with hauling something on the cargo bike. About 10 minutes later I was hit by an SUV in the shopping center parking lot where my bike shop is located. I was carrying the Cross Check in to get a wheel trued.....now it needs some touch up paint. :madman: .......and she didn't even stop!!!!!


----------



## tractopelle (Jul 20, 2012)

Bad luck...


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

adding my homemade monster to the list.


----------



## takisawa2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Our Ute.
We love it.


IMAG0774 by pten2106, on Flickr


IMAG0797 by pten2106, on Flickr


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

longbikeguy said:


> heres my bike and trailer combo... taken in front of the edible pedal bike shop


Hey neighbor!  You may remember me. I'm the one who made the video of last year's Capitol Cargo Cruise on New Years Eve. The ride started at Edible Pedal, and riders used cargo bikes and regular bikes to transport food to the Sacramento Food Bank.

Capitol Cargo Cruise 12-31-11 - YouTube





I used my Gomier trike to transport my new Bike Friday Pocket Companion home from Edible Pedal when I bought it almost a year ago. This is the same trike I used during the Cargo Cruise.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LOVING that trike :thumbsup:

Keep em coming guys


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*G1 Ute...*

Picked this guy up today on the local C-List...










I sold my Xtracycle kit earlier this year to fund another build and I have missed it. Found this guy today and brought it home. Glad to be back in the cargo game!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

backcountryeti said:


> Picked this guy up today on the local C-List...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats awesome and a bit jealous. I think you can wheelie an Ute


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

That's the same one that was on e-bay earlier today. Nice find.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

MTB29erCurt said:


> That's the same one that was on e-bay earlier today. Nice find.


Yeah, I was nervous that it was going to be purchased when I was checking with my wife about buying the bike. She gave me crap about buying another cargo bike, since I sold my last one. Luckily she supports my bicycle habit, to an extent... :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

LOL, My wife did the same thing when I bought my Ute. You got yours for a good price.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> thats awesome and a bit jealous. I think you can wheelie an Ute


Youtube vid of a UTE doing a wheelie :thumbsup:
Wheelies on a Kona Ute bike! - YouTube

LOVING the new score,I dig UTES


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

*Our Yuba*










You can see part of the reason we have a cargo bike.
Due to my wife's health issues, she has to wear a medical boot almost full-time and doesn't have the ability to pedal her own bike.
This is how we go out to dinner, go to the microbreweries, church, or just out for an afternoon ride. Since we picked up the Yuba this summer, we've logged over 400 miles. 98% of those with my wife in the co-pilot seat. It helps me stay somewhat fit 

We are having a blast with this bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome and inspiring reasons :thumbsup: (good looking Yuba too )


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

longhaultrucker said:


> Awesome and inspiring reasons :thumbsup: (good looking Yuba too )


Thanks longhaultrucker.

They really are great bikes (I mean cargo bikes in general) and every ride just makes me grin and think about new ideas or upgrades I want to do.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

You are very welcome,my friend. 

I love mine too (Xtracycle on a TREK I bought a dozen years ago),and watching Riding The Spine's website and vids on Youtuber gives me wet dreams of more and more usage of mine :thumbsup: (BTW,love my AWESOME wife too,even though she's a non-rider  )


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

The geo on my old Trek whe combined with the bars I borrowed off of my Bandersnatch were killer on the riding position/neck (especially with mine perminently damaged),I needed a shorter ETT legnth and more upright riding position. Got that over the weekend. Doesn't look as "sporty/mtbikey" anymore,but it's much more comfy on my old spinal injuries now. Looking forward to getting some mileage on it in the coming days. Apologies for the pic quality,it's getting dark earlier now,thanks to the time change,and the shed/shop/cave/dawg house doesn't have the best lighting towards that half-and yes,that is a 3-4 person tent set up in there,complete with pads and sleeping bag...one never knows when Mama will put him in the dawg house :lol:


























I wanna build another longtail next year-keep this one city-street friendly and comfy,and build one more singletrack-camping worthy


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

Comfy beats style everytime LHT, but I still think your bikes rockin it with the new bars!!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks,my friend :thumbsup: They're already growing on me (maybe I should see a doc? ). I'm not so vain...I just had grand visions of fat knobby tires slinging dirt and mud,and it seems that the farther this ol Trek evolves,the more it looks more street friendy,LOL! Of course...I could always build another,more mtn friendly longtail next year...what was the answer to that n + 1 question again?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Alls we sees is red x's


----------



## naranzeta (Dec 16, 2012)

beautiful bike


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*trying to upload photo*

photo | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


























































I have since gotten rid of the Bionx kit. It was fun for awhile but not really for me. I will be getting some 65mm rims soon.


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

UGH, I can't wait 'til I can get me a Yuba Mundo, I'm always looking around trying to find a used one just in case, I saw in previous versions they a red and a green frame, i wish they would've done a red frame again :3 Won't give up yet!!!!!!!


----------



## Design Logic Bikes (Feb 13, 2012)

*2013 Design Logic "Da-Trail" cargo bike with "Da-Hitch" attachment*

2013 Design Logic "Da-Trail" cargo bike with "Da-Hitch" attachment


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Mundo in Semi fat winter mode :thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Design Logic Bikes said:


> 2013 Design Logic "Da-Trail" cargo bike with "Da-Hitch" attachment


 Holy jesus crapsnackilectomy!!! That's a _real_ trailer hitch!!! Tow many boats, do you?


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Dec 30, 2012)

nice bikes


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Design Logic Bikes said:


> 2013 Design Logic "Da-Trail" cargo bike with "Da-Hitch" attachment


Looks good!


----------



## inoy (Mar 1, 2012)

2 more self made ones from the opposite side of the globe; from Manila


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

After an 1100' 5 mile climb


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

Pretty much every time I ride it


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Lol, nice. Is that a Kona MinUte?


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

It is a full sized Ute. I take it on the fire roads in Marin pretty regularly with my son.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Nice mountain Ute*

:thumbsup:Anomaly: Are you running 29er tires on the ute? I was looking at a coworkers ute and was thinking you could just about fit the 29x3 krampus tires in the back, then just get another fork and have a "Kramute" The knard measures 3in on a 50mm rim and I think the Ute has 3in. clearance so if you ran it on a more narrow rim it might just fit.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, you can wheelie a full-length longbike? That's impressive! I can't imagine wheelying (how do you spell that?) my longbike.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> :thumbsup:Anomaly: Are you running 29er tires on the ute? I was looking at a coworkers ute and was thinking you could just about fit the 29x3 krampus tires in the back, then just get another fork and have a "Kramute" The knard measures 3in on a 50mm rim and I think the Ute has 3in. clearance so if you ran it on a more narrow rim it might just fit.
> View attachment 776667


hmmm I have a krampus and a yuba. I might have to try this out to see if it works! Big fat rabbit hole rims are definitely the way to go if you're trying for a 29er cargo bike. I laced mine 3 cross and cross laced, which has been extremely stiff and durable so far.

YubePus


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> :thumbsup:Anomaly: Are you running 29er tires on the ute? I was looking at a coworkers ute and was thinking you could just about fit the 29x3 krampus tires in the back, then just get another fork and have a "Kramute" The knard measures 3in on a 50mm rim and I think the Ute has 3in. clearance so if you ran it on a more narrow rim it might just fit.
> View attachment 776667


I'm running the stock 700X4Xs. It could easily fit a reasonable 29er tire stock.


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

TroyS600 said:


> Wow, you can wheelie a full-length longbike? That's impressive! I can't imagine wheelying (how do you spell that?) my longbike.


One out of twenty tries I end up riding it out about half a block. I typically can only hold it for about 20' though.


----------



## kimberleyturtle (Dec 30, 2009)

available from the local craigslist

TRIKE WITH SYSTEM


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

building it as a higher speed tourer to run unsupported multi-day tour with a fast pack.
way lighter than stock, but no measured weight since I'm not done yet.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

better.
Harley Sporster seat, chopped, re-profiled, bolted to the deck and covered in closed-cell urethane foam.
beer bottle shim, high-rise stem and cruiser bar cut down with silicone grips for my little man.
No straps holding him on yet, but he's happy as it is. Just can NOT ride if he's tired!


----------



## heartysell (Mar 29, 2013)

*where to buy cargo bike?*

Hi bikers,

Do you know where can I buy cargo bikes near london? Any help wud be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Not sure,never been there,BUT looks like you could mail-order/online buy something...anybody?


----------



## og1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just got mine together. Started with a new Frameset and built it up using some parts bin items and some new stuff. 

20" frame
MTX31 rims Hope Pro2 front, Alfine 8 rear hub
2.5 hookworms (Yes I already turned the front tire around so the logos are all on the same side...)
Surly open bar
BB7 brakes
RaceFace Evolve crankset

Pretty happy with it it's my first IGH so getting used to that still, it is QUIET. Running 36 x 22 gearing right now and its great for in town hauling.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice, i like the gold/black. How much air do you run in the hookworms?


----------



## og1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Right now I'm running like 45psi. Still playing with that. They are max 65psi.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

First ride with my son since the winter is gone. We rode it once or twice when I bought it before the winter hit, at which point I had to ride it alone because it was too cold for him, and we've been riding our bikes together for about 2 months now, but this is the first he's ridden in a while on the BD. He's suddenly about to outgrow the seat! At least I'll have it for my daughter. I suppose I need to look into getting a padded seat setup for him by the end of the summer.


----------



## Bikenanigans (May 26, 2008)

Will post more detailed shots later but here's a nice one of our two custom Surly Big Dummies from a recent tour!

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8112/8635576836_3d6c74401f.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

shakedown, followed by a 3 hour road ride plus trailer

just to hurt myself.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

So all you guys riding kids behind you, do the kids complain about not being able to see ahead? They can see to the sides, but if they just look ahead they're just staring at your back side. Do they put cheerios in your plumbers crack? 

Has anyone put a kid on facing backward?


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

byknuts said:


> shakedown, followed by a 3 hour road ride plus trailer
> 
> just to hurt myself.


I never realized the Ute could sport such obese tires. What size are they, and are those spank rims? Is there plenty of clearance for that P2 fork? Are those Salsa Woodchipper bars?


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Bikenanigans said:


> Will post more detailed shots later but here's a nice one of our two custom Surly Big Dummies from a recent tour!
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8112/8635576836_3d6c74401f.jpg[/IMG]"]


Beautiful shot and nice bikes! You should put up a separate "trip report" thread about your tour with lots of pictures. Give us a link in this thread if you do.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Gritter said:


> I never realized the Ute could sport such obese tires. What size are they, and are those spank rims? Is there plenty of clearance for that P2 fork? Are those Salsa Woodchipper bars?


those're my old faithful 3" gazzaloddis. yup, spank stiffee rims (40mm wide). stock fork.
bars are easton ec90's. silly carbon stuff. love'em when i'm on the skinny high psi tires.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

TroyS600 said:


> So all you guys riding kids behind you, do the kids complain about not being able to see ahead?


My two kids sing "the wheels on the bike" constantly, ring their bells, and beg me to go faster. They can see everything except straight ahead, and can see FAR more than in the trailer.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

So the plan was to buy a BD. But I rode this Trek that was up for sale on my local CL last weekend. It should have been too big for me. It wasn't. It was aluminum and I hate aluminum. I didn't. The bags, the bars, the geo, the tires(okay, well actually I am not fond of the 1.5" slicks).
Researched and read, couldn't get it off my mind. Great price. Works for us right now stock.

So, my new cargo bike enjoy!


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*nice*



Nakedbabytoes said:


> View attachment 794818
> 
> 
> So the plan was to buy a BD. But I rode this Trek that was up for sale on my local CL last weekend. It should have been too big for me. It wasn't. It was aluminum and I hate aluminum. I didn't. The bags, the bars, the geo, the tires(okay, well actually I am not fond of the 1.5" slicks).
> ...


That is a nice clean looking transport, I used to hate aluminum too, till I got an aluminum bike. Now I'm just like, well whatever, if it breaks then I guess i'll cross that bridge when I get to it. Curious to see just how big a tire can be crammed into a Transport. Nice bag on there too, and I love the front racks on those things.:thumbsup:


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes, please, biggest tire!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

fotooutdoors said:


> Yes, please, biggest tire!


Not sure if cereal, but I measured the stays this morning and the closest dimension is 3"(most of the other ones are closer to 3.5 other than the chain stay area at 3") so anything like 2.5" stuff should be just peachy with front fender clearance unless the tire is super tall volume wise, then you might have fender issues stock.
My stock tires are 1.5" and I am not impressed with ride quality(but then, this does have thinner tires than my road tourer) so once they get worn out, I will be looking for Big Apples or Hookworms and the like for semi slick fatness.

EDIT: well, after thinking about it, I just ordered some Schwalbe Fat Franks in brown to match the seat. I know I won't like the tires it has now, so why wait and hate? So I guess we will see soon enough if 2.35 fit!

As far as aluminum and my initial concerns, my last aluminum bike rode like a wooden roller coaster, bone shaking and very rough in feel and even sound(Voodoo Bantu circa 1997). So I have been a steel rider pretty much ever since. I have read that newer aluminum doesn't have the same ride characteristics anymore so I figure, give it a shot. I bought it used, I can sell it if I hate it and not loose my shirt. I put 10 miles in on it day of purchase and it rode really well. This weekend is my first grocery excursion on it. The dog needs food also, so between those 2 heavy trips, I outta have a pretty good idea how it will work for our needs.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice! Congrats- I can't fathom even finding a cargo bike on CL around here lol. For cereal, that's a sweet setup!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

XJaredX said:


> Nice! Congrats- I can't fathom even finding a cargo bike on CL around here lol. For cereal, that's a sweet setup!


Thanks Jared! I appreciated all the great advice you gave me on the BD(and then I totally disregarded it...lol! Nah bro, I didn't, it just made me really think about what I wanted and what the budget allows right now, smart cash was on the TT) I did think about it for a week from test ride to purchase. I literally waited until the day that the BD for 2013 got released for orders so I knew I could get either and choose with a good conscience.
So proud of myself!
Either way, I'm haulin!!! Sweet!


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

Here are a few snaps of my Dummy in its current state:

* 20" BD Frame
* Complete SLX M670-group, apart from the rear derailleur that did not fit very well on a longtail
* M525 Hubs with EX729 Rims
* Chris King headset
* Brooks B17 Seat









Without cargo kit it looks kinda badass!









Running the XT trekking series rear derailleur, since the other Dynasys-compatible derailleurs have a cable barrel that is not compatible with the extended frame of a longtail according to my observations









I love the feel of the new SLX-brakes, changed the hoses to Jagwire hoses, as well as the appropriate fitting kit.









Wheelset built up from M525 Hubs and EX729 rims, cheap and sturdy. Might upgrade the hubs sometime in the future, but so far I am happy with this.









The cockpit, I have also added attachments for an Edge GPS. I think I will change the handlebars for a Jeff Jones H-bar eventually, but until then I use a Moto Ace along with a Kalloy stem I bought used.









The finished product so far, with SKS Chromoplastics fenders, had to do some modifications to the fenders to get them to fit.

I am still waiting for cargo kit, but Xtracycle really struggles to get the new version of the Freeloaders in stock, so at the moment I run the bike without carrying capacity. I might order racks, wideloaders, top deck etc quite soon, but splitting the purchase into two orders will cost quite a bit in transport to Norway.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

perbl said:


> Here are a few snaps of my Dummy in its current state:
> 
> * 20" BD Frame
> * Complete SLX M670-group, apart from the rear derailleur that did not fit very well on a longtail
> ...


Damn! Another one of you guys who has built up a Surly Big Dummy that's too pretty to ride!!! :crazy:


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Damn! Another one of you guys who has built up a Surly Big Dummy that's too pretty to ride!!! :crazy:


Thanks man!

Yeah, I have to admit, I feel kinda worried when I use this for commuting, I think I want to add at least one more lock when I get Freeloaders on it, so I can lock it down more securely. At least I have access to a parking cellar at work for bikes where you need to have an access card, but still it kinda feels wrong leaving it there without supervision


----------



## og1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Damn! Another one of you guys who has built up a Surly Big Dummy that's too pretty to ride!!! :crazy:


There is a lot of truth to this although its not like a box stock BD is chump change. Mine is covered on my homeowners no matter where it may be stolen from so I just lock it up well when out of sight and hope for the best. I would still be bummed if mine got lifted though.


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

og1 said:


> There is a lot of truth to this although its not like a box stock BD is chump change. Mine is covered on my homeowners no matter where it may be stolen from so I just lock it up well when out of sight and hope for the best. I would still be bummed if mine got lifted though.


Same here, but I still want to keep the bike from being stolen, avoid having to wait for new parts, building a new one etc.


----------



## cholula405 (Nov 18, 2011)

*home made long-john-deere*

Well, I fell in love with the idea of a bakfiets as soon as I saw one; but boy they are expensive. I would have loved a bullett or a bakfiets.nl, but without even being able to try one in my area- well that's a tough sell.

About a year ago, I rode a Cetma at a shop in south Philly and was hooked (bicycle revolutions- great place).
Only problem was that at 3k+, my normally super supportive wife, said "No". But she then added- "You can make one"...
So here we are.







Its made from a trash-picked Nishiki that was in great shape, and the front of a Chinese scooter. In between is chromoly and some square mile steel tube. Everything is mig-welded -which- I know is wrong- but I tried to compensate for by overbuilding. A lot of the rest came from the spare parts bin. I did buy a brooks off of craigslist and handlebars from velo orange, and some green pedals. This thing weighs a ton thanks to that scooter front, but it rides fine- it's not too hilly around here; the wheel alone is probably over 10 pounds.

I chose to use a scooter front because heavy duty 20" front ends of kids bikes are scarce, and this is certainly heavy duty. It also has a decent (but not great) drum break and shocks (needs stiffer springs now). Overall, I'm very happy with how it turned out. I expected more growing pains- but it rides great. It seems like every kid in the neighborhood wanting to ride it!

Next I'll be working on fenders, and some side racks to carry long items including my 11' stand up paddleboard.

My two boys sure like riding on it So far I've had up to 5 kids on it, and I'm working up to my hoped for 200lb load limit.
How much does a keg weight? About 180?


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Awesome! So are those type of bikes tippy to ride loaded? How do you turn, lean or wheel? Gearing wise, how do typical cog sets roll, easy? Tire wear on the back, do you need more tread or less? And last....where do you park such a huge beast?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

cholula405 said:


> Well, I fell in love with the idea of a bakfiets as soon as I saw one; but boy they are expensive. I would have loved a bullett or a bakfiets.nl, but without even being able to try one in my area- well that's a tough sell.
> 
> About a year ago, I rode a Cetma at a shop in south Philly and was hooked (bicycle revolutions- great place).
> Only problem was that at 3k+, my normally super supportive wife, said "No". But she then added- "You can make one"...
> ...


Way to go building your own cargo bike!


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

cholula405 said:


> Well, I fell in love with the idea of a bakfiets as soon as I saw one; but boy they are expensive. I would have loved a bullett or a bakfiets.nl, but without even being able to try one in my area- well that's a tough sell.
> 
> About a year ago, I rode a Cetma at a shop in south Philly and was hooked (bicycle revolutions- great place).
> Only problem was that at 3k+, my normally super supportive wife, said "No". But she then added- "You can make one"...
> ...


Awesome project, and I love the John Deere colour scheme 

But I would not have lasted long on that thing in the hilly area where I live at the moment


----------



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

*My cargo bike*


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

That's pretty awesome, transport trek! What are you hauling and how much weight? What kind of trailer?


----------



## transport trek (May 5, 2013)

Explain on my thread (Trek Transport and Actionpacker trailer) and (Thread: The Trek Transport by Beastrider Thread # 77).


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Just finished My new rear wheel for my new *Dummy* 









NZPeterG


----------



## hozozco (May 23, 2013)

*Australian Cargo Bikes*

Greetings

This is my cargo bike. Also my daily ride, although I don't get to carry nearly enough cargo. I live in a quite hilly part of the city so my legs are the main limitation.









It's a tandem Trek T900. I've added a custom aluminum rack made by a radiator shop and Xtracycle bags. Also a Brooks saddle, V8 pedals, Miracycle mirror, generic bottle cages, mud guards and lights.

I figure you people may also be interested in some bikes from the 1970s - The Adelaide Long Bike. These are my photos from a recent Cargo Bike Convergence:












































There is more information about the Adelaide Long Bike here Lessons from the ?Longbike? ? An Earlier Cargo Bike Movement? | Port Adelaide Bicycle User Group and here The Ho Chi Minh & Adelaide Longbike - Then & Now. - a set on Flickr

Keep riding

*Simon*


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

That is really cool to use a tandem frame like that! Does the crank on the second seating position still rotate while you ride? How did you attach the aluminum rack and xtracycle bags to the frame? 
My parents have been overseas and when they saw my cargo bike, they were commenting on how they saw them all over the place, not so rare over there as here. But then we are pretty spread out as a country infrastructure wise, built around individual cars for transportation with our roads and interstates. I am lucky enough to live in a town that has a nice Rails to Trails paved and crushed rock system right through the center of town. Shame more people don't try more biking around here, you can pretty much get everywhere on one and it isn't like Nebraska is super hilly!


----------



## hozozco (May 23, 2013)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> That is really cool to use a tandem frame like that! Does the crank on the second seating position still rotate while you ride? How did you attach the aluminum rack and xtracycle bags to the frame?


The crank on second seating position still rotates. I forgot to mention, it is really easy to restore this bike to a tandem again. I just need to remove the rack, put the handlebars, seat and pedals back on. I have a blind daughter that will soon be big enough to ride on the back.

The rack just attaches at the seat post and the where the handlebars attach.

The bags just velcro on to the rack in much the same manner as normal, with some cable ties used at the bottom as well.

I very rarely see any cargo bikes in my area. I'm out in the hilly southern suburbs of Adelaide (Hallett Cove for the locals) and I think I'm the only one mad enough!

*Simon*


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

*B (for Baby) Dummy*

Here you go my New BD I think that it was the last 18" Green Dummy in New Zealand (NOS)

still got a few things to do to finish but its up and running.









Yes I'm running with V-Brakes and I live at the top of a big hill :thumbsup:

Pete


:smallviolin:


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Love the swoop frames on the BD! I have that saved in my ebay searches permanently as I really want to find a 16" frame at some point. Love em!


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

*My Dummy*



Nakedbabytoes said:


> Love the swoop frames on the BD! I have that saved in my ebay searches permanently as I really want to find a 16" frame at some point. Love em!


Hi I was after a 16" too! But there was none in stock in New Zealand.
So I got the 18" and find it was a little smaller then is listed and the right size for Me.
Here is My DB out in the sun and yes there is Snow on the Mountain's (across the Lake).









Note: I have on the new Dummy Bags, Racks, and Top Plate.

Pete
:rockon:


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

Finally got my first batch of Xtracycle-stash. P-racks, Wideloaders, Tekdeck etc.


















Some serious width









Wideloader does not fit 100% with the P-racks, but good enough









Test ride with the box the stuff came in.


----------



## fox1965 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Phat Yuba Mundo*

I finally got to complete my fat Yuba:

Surly Endomorph
Surly fork
NuVinci hub
Remerx Super Jumbo Rim
and a little of tweaking here and there

The result is a very comfy Yuba Mundo. My kids love it. And you do not have to care about curbs, snow, mud, rock gardens!


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

Finally got my X2-bags from Xtracycle.










Think I am satisfied with most of the bike now, though I will probably add a stand for it eventually. Just have to figure out if I am willing to spend the cash for the Rolling Jackass or if I will go for the Xtracycle one.


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

I really like the Xtracycle Kick Back stand. Works great and looks good too. The price is alittle steep. I got lucky and ran into a used one for $40.


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

What do you guys think would be a safe limit (if the trike could handle it) for a load on a tricycle cargo bike?


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

The Tractor said:


> What do you guys think would be a safe limit (if the trike could handle it) for a load on a tricycle cargo bike?


I think you need to refer to the manufacturer.

Also, the distribution of the load seems like it would matter more with a trike since you can't lean. Low center of gravity would be a lot safer with heavier loads.


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

Working on designing my own trike cargo bike. Bed size would be 36" x 48", 20" front and rear tires.


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

Chilling out and slacklining in the park, no problem bringing a lot of stuff along on my trusty Dummy.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

The Tractor said:


> Working on designing my own trike cargo bike. Bed size would be 36" x 48", 20" front and rear tires.


That sounds cool, could really do so work with a machine like that. Trikes are cool, why don't more people ride them?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Been piddling with the Xtracycle a bit of late,thinking about ditching the Hoodie for some nicer bags,mayeb some Wide Loaders* for bike camping. Here she is in all her nakedness...






















*I dunno if I really orta snag some Wide Loaders for bike campning,I already over pack too much crap when we (the boy and me) go,LOL!  Went last night. Pic...


----------



## cr500dom (Sep 17, 2013)

My minute, which was such a crazy price I couldn't pass it up









and with little people


----------



## Rautaperse (Nov 27, 2012)

First trail with my four mounths old son, summertime in Helsinki Finland.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Thats awesome that you trail that longbike! Rip it up! Nice bike.


----------



## huhue (Feb 5, 2013)

2013 Greydummy... or Dumbo...










This has become my favorite ride within hours of owning it...
Will probably change bars to more angled ones though...

I'm in the process of making it passenger suitable right now.

Cheers


----------



## forest (Nov 30, 2013)

cargo electric Bicycle named comrade forest Gump


----------



## MettzMan (Dec 1, 2013)

O.K. so I just registered to get in on this thread......it's phenomenal!....gonna try embedding pics for the first time too, so bare with me.......

I have the Sun Atlas Cargo.....I love it......it's a poorman's BD.........I even plan on painting it semi O.D. like the first BD......that was the first cargo bike I ever saw......that green with tanned leather accessories, wow! so here's mine......first day I got it home(8 months ago)...





hope the pics work......

here she is more recent with electric assist.....
LOw res, sorry............





and let's not forget the most important thing, sound system!.....




Tons of fun, I don't haul humans so my 25-50lbs. usual cargo is pleasant and she is a blast with no load, no one ever talks about the great unloaded handling and fun.....I'm 6'1" 265lbs. so I feel proportionate on this bike.....I don't ride the bkakes anymore on fast decents....it's way more secure feeling......looking to road trip and backcountry with this rig eventually............Cheers!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

couch on ute/chariot.
walked it home, still some icy roads , couldn't chance a wipe-out.


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 20, 2005)

*Winter Dummy*

I wasnt sure I could justify getting this bike as I thought I was only going to use it to get dog food and run a few errands. It has become my almost daily commuter and the long wheelbase makes it very stable for the winter.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (Dec 9, 2009)

*Surly Troll w/ Custom Surly Trailer - Worlds first folding Heavy duty trailer*

Good Morning Transporters,

I have been away for far too long, but I bring super cool news and updates. First is the Newish Cargo bike.

The Surly Troll 18" fitted with a Trek Police groupset 
(Which means 3x8 speed and Silent clutch hubs!)

Check out the photo - this is Rev.1








This is Rev.2 After, I added the front cargo rack.








After 18 months of riding, and using it for everything from daily shopping, to loaded touring to full hauling - it has proven a nearly indispensable bike for being able to live via only two wheels.

However, When you need something more - You might as well go all the way. Introducing the worlds first folding heavy duty utility trailer. This has proven over the last year an incredible addition to any cargo bike.

Here the trailer is in "Long Mode" with me bringing my wife trike into get checked.









Here the Trail is in "Short Mode" making a run to the tire store for trailer tires.








Absolutely indispensable.

I will post a full review on the trailer soon. Maybe even an instructable.

Cheers!


----------



## canascrews (Mar 1, 2008)

*Civia Halsted*

Finally have a contribution to this thread :
Here's my new grocery getter . It's nice to leave the car parked for days now


----------



## scooterbee (Dec 29, 2013)

*$79.00 walmart mountain bike turned int bakfiet*



superjohnny said:


> Dang I can't believe I get to start this thread. Seems every forum has one so post 'em up! Here's a couple of my Dummy.


Some friends left two cheap MTb bikes at my house and so I cut them both up and reworked them. The first bike made dirt rag mag news as. DIY Walmart fat bike and the other bike I built into a cargo bike


----------



## BCACycles (Feb 9, 2014)

*Sun Atlas in Costco mode*

I have had my Atlas cargo for about 3 years (10k on bike) now and couldn't be more happy. She is my daily driver, child transporter, super camper, chicken food hauling machine. You couldn't get more for your money as far as I am concerned. Having had hundreds of bikes, so weird to say this one is the funnest thing I have ever had.


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

My Xtracycle Edgerunner Mdrive:thumbsup:


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Oooo! An Edgerunner!!! Those are cool!

Here's my new BD build wanted one for years, got one last week and finished the accessories today

















And with the sidecar attachment. I plan on using it mainly for larger loads but my kids & hubby already are vying for a seat on it...so I think it might get used a lot more than I expected but mainly for entertainment


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

My latest build.









Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Sweet! How is the gearing?


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

I have a 45T chainring, 9 speed 11-34 cassette. Motor drive gear is 20T mated to a jackshaft 16T freewheel and on the drive gears for the rear wheel are 16T freewheel and 16T fixed gear both our together with an adapter. The front cranks doesn't move when motor is turning. This system is not the same as how stoke monkey works. Pedals and motor assist are totally independent from each other. Top speed with 48V pack is 30mph on flat terrain and can still climb the steepest Hills I can find in my area. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Which system is that? Do you have closer pictures of the powered drivetrain?


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

And with the sidecar attachment. I plan on using it mainly for larger loads but my kids & hubby already are vying for a seat on it...so I think it might get used a lot more than I expected but mainly for entertainment
View attachment 871126
[/QUOTE]

I ride a vintage BMW sidecar rig and the sidecar is on the right side of the bike, other Big Dummy's I have saw the sidecar is on the right side, in the USA. With no disrespect, I was wondering why you have the sidecar on the left side of the bike? I really like riding my sidecar rig and a sidecar rig on a Big Dummy would be fun!


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

TroyS600 said:


> Which system is that? Do you have closer pictures of the powered drivetrain?












I made it myself.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Just put my xtracycle on a frame that fits me. I love the way these things ride. Having it on a big enough bike makes a world of difference too.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice!! The height of your donor bike makes it look more like an EdgeRunner! Lookin good!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Bizman said:


> I ride a vintage BMW sidecar rig and the sidecar is on the right side of the bike, other Big Dummy's I have saw the sidecar is on the right side, in the USA. With no disrespect, I was wondering why you have the sidecar on the left side of the bike? I really like riding my sidecar rig and a sidecar rig on a Big Dummy would be fun!


They(Xtracycle) suggest using it on the non-drive side first while learning to use it. I have no opinion one way or another but not having it by the chain for mounting & dismounting with kids & cargo is fine with me. So I don't know if I would change it even after getting used to the feel of riding with it. I ride it mainly on 11ft wide separated city trails so I am not really concerned so much with traffic/road stuff once I get out of the grocery store parking lot.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> They(Xtracycle) suggest using it on the non-drive side first while learning to use it. I have no opinion one way or another but not having it by the chain for mounting & dismounting with kids & cargo is fine with me. So I don't know if I would change it even after getting used to the feel of riding with it. I ride it mainly on 11ft wide separated city trails so I am not really concerned so much with traffic/road stuff once I get out of the grocery store parking lot.


Thanks for cleaning that up. Not sure why they would say to put use it on the non drive side to get used to it? I guess though it would be easier to work on the chain being on the non drive side, something I hadn't thought about.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Made a few changes...

Replaced crankset with a triple. Still no front de-railer(RIP Sheldon)









So I carry an organic front de-railer on my bars for quick access. Inspired by Grant Petersen.









I also rigged a system to carry my Ortleibs with the regular V-racks. I wanted to secure them to the bike a bit more than just putting them in the xtra bags so I fabricated some attachment points for the pannier hooks that are at least as high tech as my organic front de-railer.


----------



## Butchcantswim (Oct 6, 2013)

*Dummy*

Cargo bikes are the heat!









Changed to a Yepp seat


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

vaultbrad said:


>


Ha ha, biodegradable FD. Nice.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

^Nothing but the finest for my bikes


----------



## Butchcantswim (Oct 6, 2013)

*More pics*


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I haven't been around here so much lately,haven't been cargo biking much since the move just over a year ago. A month or so ago,I pulled my Trek/Xtracycle apart and started rebuilding the Trek as a period mtn bike (well,I started looking for parts,LOL,haven't turned a wrench on it yet-it's a 2000 6000),mainly brought on because I needed the build kit off of it to build up a new Surly Troll frame/fork.

Well....even though I don't have op to utilize it much like before th emove here,I missed having the Xtracycle,and having recently picked up a 1996 Specialized Hard Rock in clean condition (a bit too big for me with a Large/21" frame...I'm a Medium frame size guy),I got bored over the weekend and started a putting it together...


It's not top tier on the priority list (not having much use for it living here,at least for now),but I have a finished build in my head that won't go away already (which will hopefully include those nifty new bags,and a pair of Wide Loaders),so it will happen,LOL


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

Today I used my Dummy with Wideloaders and Longloader for picking up my new Nomad from the post office:


----------



## benda (Jul 3, 2014)

56cm Long Haul Trucker (700C) with a newly-installed FreeRadical and Yepp Maxi seat-post mounted child carrier for my 10-month-old son. Rear tire is a 700x35C Panaracer Pasela TG and it just barely clears the FR in the front and rear. probably 1/2 - 1cm at either end. have not bothered to check clearance from tech deck, but it's probably not much different.

Front tire is a 28x2.0 Schwalbe Fat Frank that I originally intended to swap out for a Pasela but honestly I'm finding the added cush up front helps smooth out the ride. So much frame flex out back that the 35C rear tire doesn't feel like that much of a compromise.

When I picked up the LHT frame back in 2011 I don't think Surly had revised their offerings to include 26" wheels and/or disc brakes across the line, but if I could do it over again I'd take both options. 26" wheels give you so many more options, especially with the FR.

Rear hub is a SRAM X9 MTB hub with a disc adaptor, so I'm thinking I may add cable disc brakes next summer. I cashed in all of my marriage goodwill points for this and I get the impression that I still owe a few more :madman:

Swapped out cantis for v-brakes in the rear and added a travel agent for compatibility with my road brake levers. I'm very satisfied with stopping performance - this setup is wildly better than cantis, even with 2 extra feet of cable out back. Some say the best rear brake setup is hydraulic disc but I just don't see a compelling reason yet to to justify it.

I'm just sad that there won't be any more wheelies at my house until my son gets a bit older...


----------



## Dean Learner (Feb 8, 2012)

canascrews said:


> Finally have a contribution to this thread :
> 
> Here's my new grocery getter . It's nice to leave the car parked for days now
> View attachment 861366


Tell me more please canascrews. Developing a love of the cycle trucks and looking for alternates to the soma.


----------



## geiranders (Jan 25, 2005)

*Surly Big Dummy Bafang 8Fun BBS-01*

















Here's my 2013 Big Dummy with Bafang BBS-01 250W (I'm in Europe, hence the 250W and not 500W or 750W) mid-drive electric conversion kit and a 36V 522 Wh battery.

Love this setup for everyday use with kids.
More images from the conversion kit installation here:
Min egen sykkel ? nå med elmotor | transportsykkel.no

(Norwegian text, sorry about that...)


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> big dummy
> Monterey, Ca...
> and then some...


Kifaru gear, NICE!


----------



## Gertbiglummox (Feb 21, 2011)

Long time lurker, first time poster

Heres an old Orange P7 thats been dipped and powder coated along with a set of on one chromoly forks and the xtracycle free radical unit.

Tidied it up nicely


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Gertbiglummox said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster
> 
> Heres an old Orange P7 thats been dipped and powder coated along with a set of on one chromoly forks and the xtracycle free radical unit.
> 
> Tidied it up nicely


Aloha, nice work!


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

I am going through this because I think I need a cargo bike to use at the cabin. despite the great things I read about the Yuba Mundo, there sure seems to be a lot of pics of BD's here. Either they are more popular or the BD guys just like to take pics of their rig.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

I believe the Big Dummy has a little better component spec than the Mundo and I'm sure is a little (maybe a lot) lighter. The Yuba, though, is designed to carry much more weight, if you can pedal it! I believe my Yuba claims I can haul 440#'s of cargo plus the rider vs 440#'s (rider and cargo) on the Big Dummy. That is still a bunch of cargo. My wife has health issues and can't pedal her own bike, so for us the Yuba seemed a better option for me to carry an adult around town on the back of the bike. Except for steep hills, I and the Yuba, have no problems doing so. It is a great bike and I have had zero issues with it. I'm sure the BD is a fantastic bike, as well, and probably is slightly easier pedaling due to less weight. Just my rambling thoughts.


----------



## vadimhellbike (Mar 23, 2015)

*Industrial eBike*

Design Logic Da Phat frame, Surly Moonlander parts.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

*Flatted out for the first time in a long time. Long walk to the car.*


----------



## deserthawk (May 28, 2015)

*A couple of my grocery run bikes on St Thomas US Virgin Islands.*


----------



## deserthawk (May 28, 2015)

*Here's an old photo of my Sun Atlas Cargo bike in Key West after 1000 mile tour.*


----------



## 7up (Feb 21, 2014)

This is my Trek Transport Equiped with....Nivinci N360 Rear / BB7 Mountain disc brakes / BB02 MidDrive 750 watt 48 volt / Lifepo4 Battery Pack.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

*Bamboo bakfiets*









This is a tad premature, but if all goes according to plan, my bamboo cargo bike will be rolling in the Fall. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

looks pretty awesome so far!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Sweet!! Looking awesome. Great idea.


----------



## MooseCaboose (Aug 30, 2012)

*Big Dumb Pug*

Hey guy's, I'm selling my Fat Cargo Bike. Its in the classifieds!


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

*Tiki bike*







Works!


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

buddhak said:


> View attachment 1012309
> Works!


Wow, Do you have more info? Looks good. How is the torsional stiffness of the main bamboo beam? did you cure and treat the bamboo yourself?


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

PretendGentleman said:


> Wow, Do you have more info? Looks good. How is the torsional stiffness of the main bamboo beam? did you cure and treat the bamboo yourself?


Here is the chronicle of the build.

Torsional stiffness of the whole bike, loaded, is good until you get over 200lbs in the cargo bay. At which point I forgive it for being a bit flexible. It still behaves fine with that much weight in the basket. The bamboo is springy and feels wonderful with 100lb loads (2 kids).

I cured the bamboo but I did not heat treat.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

vadimhellbike said:


> Design Logic Da Phat frame, Surly Moonlander parts with a Crystalyte 4060 running at 72V and 60A.
> 
> The LiMn 72V, 20Ah batteries are hidden in the DryBag panniers and the panniers conceal the rear hub motor.
> 
> ...


Nice! I've been dreaming of one of these since I saw my first fat bike 5 or 6 years ago. I can't wait to see the Mark 2 when it is finished.:band:


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Did the Filthy 50 gravel race on my dummy. I was a terrible idea. I read somewhere online that bike weight only matters when climbing but I think after 52 miles and 3k feet of climbing I disagree.







The pic was from the start of the race. I barely saw anyone after that.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Volsung said:


> Did the Filthy 50 gravel race on my dummy. I was a terrible idea. I read somewhere online that bike weight only matters when climbing but I think after 52 miles and 3k feet of climbing I disagree.
> View attachment 1022098
> 
> The pic was from the start of the race. I barely saw anyone after that.


HAHA!! Congrats! You did it. Great job.


----------



## Zacr (May 30, 2015)

*my first cargo bike*

my new custom long john

























i had been in the back of my mind thinking of welding one of these together and then while checking craigslist happened on one for super cheap. the guy had welded it himself mad max style, but the price was right and i believe it will be pretty bullet proof. currently i have it apart being painted. after that i will be replacing the plastic tote with wood sides. super stoked for this.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks pretty nice. Hopefully, you can get that handlebar higher so you don't smack your kid with the bars.


----------



## Zacr (May 30, 2015)

yeah the handle bars will be higher for sure should look alot better when I'm done


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

I like the hoop over the front wheel. Much better use of space compared to other cargo bikes such as Cetma, Metrofiet, etc. Would be a great place to strap a basket.


----------



## Crashaholic (Jan 28, 2004)

Kid+cargo








I use a bag now instead of the basket as that got in the way of the cables and overhung the front too much.
Just finished the platform the other night. The rings are for where the bag clips into


----------



## lele (Dec 16, 2015)

Mycargo:









velonom prana ( yuba mundo v2 frame).


----------



## Jozo (Oct 7, 2012)

*Yuba Mundo Christmas Edition*

Fog, mud and no snow yet:


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Festivus for the restuvus!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## prowheelbuilder (Oct 24, 2009)

*Home Made Cargo Bike Known as (the GREEN MACHINE)*

I am the owner of Prowheelbuilder.com. Our store is only 1.5 miles away from the post office. I grew tired of driving my truck once and sometimes trice daily to deliver packages. This seemed like a waist of time, gas and it was an unnecessary burden on our environment. So I decided to build a trailer and then a cargo bike. I have added a Bafang pedal assist motor kit and ran a Shimano Alfine 11 speed hub. Now I use this not only as cargo bike but also as a car substitute and it works great.


----------



## NordicNorm (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice build Richard! That flip up rear box is cool too.


----------



## prowheelbuilder (Oct 24, 2009)

*Green Machine*

I am reposting this since I apparently deleted my original post when I responded to a comment (still new to the whole forums thing):
I built this cargo bike to haul packages to the post office which is only 1.5 miles away from our shop. However it has now become a car substitute and is used to grab groceries, commute to and from work and run general errands. With the addition of the Bafang 1000w pedal assist motor I am able to wear what ever I want and not kill myself with very heavy loads. Here are some stats on both the trailer and cargo bike:
1. Unassisted speed on flat ground 32mph
2. Bike weight 68 lbs
3. Rider weight 205 lbs
4. Max weight carried cargo bike 400 lbs
5. Max weight carried trailer 600 lbs
6. Max distance covered on a single charge at mid level assist rolling terrain 20 mi
7. Max distance covered on a single charge at max level assist rolling terrain 10 mi
8. Drive train is Shimano Alfine 11 speed
9. Budget: The main frame was purchased used $100.00 which I re utilized the main triangle and the drop outs, fork was a Surly $100.00, the seamed steel I had from a former project but I would say was worth about $125.00 the seat post / saddle / brakes / hubs / bars / stems / head set / grips and rubber $875.00 or so, the Bafang motor kit with crank / BB / and battery was $1280.00, powder coating $190.00 and then a miscellaneous budget of $200. This brings it to an estimated total of $2870.00



















































Response to the cargo box comment: Thank you. It has proved very useful. My next plan is to have some custom nylon bags made up to hang inside the out riggers frame below the surface of the bed (sort of time panniers). These will accommodate, items such as groceries, envelopes and other non strapable items. Currently I have to carry a plastic tub strapped down to carry these items which is a pain and requires foresight.


----------



## beoutside (May 5, 2007)

*Yuba Mundo kid and grocery electric assist frame up project*

I would appreciate some ideas on refabricating the monkey bars at the saddle end to eliminate the issues if someone shorter needs to ride. Also looking at a aluminum battery box to replace the temporary cloth bag. Thanks


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

*Hauling tools for trail maintenance solution, help, ideas....*

I made this post over on the Trail Building forum as I am looking for a solution to haul some tools for trail maintenance. Since this thread might have some experienced ideas on what might work for me, I thought I would post it here as well in hopes I get some feedback, ideas, and guidance.:thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/tool-carrier-beta-470618-3.html#post12649398

Some great ideas in this thread.

I need to haul a weed whacker, chainsaw, 1 or 2 gallon jug of gas, hedge clippers, leaf blower, throughout a trail system. Not all at once, but at least two or three of those items at a time. Sure it's nice to hike in and out each section of 7 mile loop from various points, but having a bike that could haul what I need would be easier.

The good news is, the trail system is in a State Park where I volunteer to do trail work and the majority of it is doubletrack, so I don't need to worry about navigating through tight and twisty. It's more about convenience of hauling multiple tools throughout to be more productive on a trail work day as opposed to hiking in and out with one or two tools at a time.

My options - or at least what I am thinking about at the moment:

Purchase a dedicated Surly Big Dummy and design a box to attach to haul what I need.

Convert an old Cannondale MTB 800 tandem (which currently is hanging in the garage not being used) into a long haul trucker.

Mine is green (not yellow like the one shown in the picture) and fits me up front as the front end is size XL (rear is size small) and set up with a rigid fork, typical mountain bike bars, and a triple chainring with an 11-34 rear cassette so I would be able to spin up the hills hauling gear.



__
https://flic.kr/p/HrBPzM
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I did locate a company called LOKO who appear to have a product in development, but sounds like you have to pre-order and they only produce once they have 1000+ pre-orders. I've tried to contact them several times to get information on the rack to convert a tandem into a cargo bike, but have never received any reply. Sounds like this option may not exist.

However, I could probably find somebody in my local area to make something for me - or I could DIY some sort of a box/rack/mount to haul what I need on the back of the tandem conversion.

I don't think the BOB trailer will work with what I want to haul, but was curious for any suggestions and help in figuring out a solution to be able to haul something as long as a weed whacker, jug of fuel, and another tool or two all on the same trip.

I do have a rooftop tandem tray to haul the bike to and from the State Park - so at least that part of the issue of getting the work bike to and from the location is solved.

TIA!:thumbsup:


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

I have owned two Xtracycles and a Big Dummy. I've hauled all the items you've mentioned and then some. The Xtracycle bags will easily carry everything you're trying to carry. The only issue was the weed eater was a little long. I had found two of these on the curb that someone was throwing out and snatched them up so I didn't really mess around with setting up a custom mount for them. But it would be easy enough to do with some lumber and p-clamps.

Maybe it would be worth selling the tandem to fund your Big Dummy. I'm not sure where Xtracycle is with their Leap production these days but it looked a little beefier than the old Freerad, though I never really had an issue with the rear swaying around like a lot of people did. Also it can be transported in the tandem roof rack.

I vote for Xtracycle any day. They make a good product that works when you need it.


----------



## beoutside (May 5, 2007)

*bob trailer*

I have a yuba mundo I built up but wouldn't want gas , oil and bar oil ect messing up my grocery kid getter. I prefer my mountain bike /bob trailer combo with a piece of card board on the bottom of the bob. The trailer sides make it easy to attach and tie down tools/jerry-cans, ect..... just my two cents 



FastFix said:


> I have owned two Xtracycles and a Big Dummy. I've hauled all the items you've mentioned and then some. The Xtracycle bags will easily carry everything you're trying to carry. The only issue was the weed eater was a little long. I had found two of these on the curb that someone was throwing out and snatched them up so I didn't really mess around with setting up a custom mount for them. But it would be easy enough to do with some lumber and p-clamps.
> 
> Maybe it would be worth selling the tandem to fund your Big Dummy. I'm not sure where Xtracycle is with their Leap production these days but it looked a little beefier than the old Freerad, though I never really had an issue with the rear swaying around like a lot of people did. Also it can be transported in the tandem roof rack.
> 
> I vote for Xtracycle any day. They make a good product that works when you need it.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

beoutside said:


> I have a yuba mundo I built up but wouldn't want gas , oil and bar oil ect messing up my grocery kid getter. I prefer my mountain bike /bob trailer combo with a piece of card board on the bottom of the bob. The trailer sides make it easy to attach and tie down tools/jerry-cans, ect..... just my two cents


The Bob looks too small to haul the longer tools. I guess I could fabricate something to mount the tools to or in the Bob. All I have to pull it is a singlespeed as I don't want to use my race bikes. That might be a grunt on the hills.

The tandem I have available to possibly convert - will not be used for any family cycling again - hence the conversion. Loops like the LEAP would set me back $999 or more, but I don't have a bike to convert for the LEAP.

Looks like a Surly Big Dummy would be over $2K as well.

That's why I thought it might be worth it to try and fabricate some sort of tandem bike pick-up type of rack and box bed to haul the tools.


----------



## beoutside (May 5, 2007)

*bontrager cargo panniers*

Sounds like you have looked into just hanging things off the tandem, I just picked a pair of bontrager cargo bags up for 60 dollars delivered and they are huge ! I think they are on close out since Trek isn't making their cargo bike anymore? On my Yuba I added some runner boards but there was already framing to lay wood on. This allowed the panniers to both sit and hang when loaded down.









I can load four very full grocery bags easily into these babies and love the fact that they buckle flat when not in use. The clips on the top are a little small for my tubing but are bolted through and could be modified/ replaced easily.

A quick search on converting tandems to a cargo... maybe you have already seen this.

Tandem Bike Turned into Cargo Bike - BikeHacks



BruceBrown said:


> The Bob looks too small to haul the longer tools. I guess I could fabricate something to mount the tools to or in the Bob. All I have to pull it is a singlespeed as I don't want to use my race bikes. That might be a grunt on the hills.
> 
> The tandem I have available to possibly convert - will not be used for any family cycling again - hence the conversion. Loops like the LEAP would set me back $999 or more, but I don't have a bike to convert for the LEAP.
> 
> ...


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

beoutside said:


> Sounds like you have looked into just hanging things off the tandem, I just picked a pair of bontrager cargo bags up for 60 dollars delivered and they are huge ! I think they are on close out since Trek isn't making their cargo bike anymore? On my Yuba I added some runner boards but there was already framing to lay wood on. This allowed the panniers to both sit and hang when loaded down.
> 
> View attachment 1072132
> 
> ...


Good suggestions. I am going to investigate a bit more what i could possibly do. I do have a custom made pull behind kid's recumbent bike (attaches to my seatpost) that is low to the ground, long and might be a better option to haul the tools as it can attach to any bike. I'll post up a picture later today. Not sure panniers would be good for hauling these...



__
https://flic.kr/p/Hu1oih
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/HooPeh
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/HqQUdv
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/GBnsHS
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/HooP8f
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/HooPau
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## rammsteini (Sep 1, 2016)

*My Bamboo Cargo Bike*

I built it last winter and it works like a charm









more images: https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/rbZFUG


----------



## NordicNorm (Jul 25, 2014)

*Big Bamboo*

Smokin' cargo bike!



rammsteini said:


> I built it last winter and it works like a charm
> 
> View attachment 1091507
> 
> ...


----------



## matzthias (Oct 5, 2013)

my bullitt


----------



## Raider47 (Apr 29, 2012)

prowheelbuilder said:


> I am reposting this since I apparently deleted my original post when I responded to a comment (still new to the whole forums thing):
> I built this cargo bike to haul packages to the post office which is only 1.5 miles away from our shop. However it has now become a car substitute and is used to grab groceries, commute to and from work and run general errands. With the addition of the Bafang 1000w pedal assist motor I am able to wear what ever I want and not kill myself with very heavy loads. Here are some stats on both the trailer and cargo bike:
> 1. Unassisted speed on flat ground 32mph
> 2. Bike weight 68 lbs
> ...


That is a great design. You should put it into production. I would have strongly considered something like it over the big dummy had it been an option.


----------



## Jozo (Oct 7, 2012)

Yuba Mundo with Bafang middrive (but currently without battery) with Bikes-at-Work trailer in the Little Carpathians mountains in Bratislava.

Above Kacin:








Above Pekna cesta:


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Big Dummy stopping under the moon.

DSCN3175 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*My Cetma Largo*













































This is the most awesome bike I've had the privilege to own.


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

First snow!

DSCN3288 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSCN3302 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSCN3279 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

That bike is RAD! Seems like a good design, not to big/heavy still capable of hauling a lot. Good color too.


----------



## deserthawk (May 28, 2015)

*Virgin Island Electric Cargo Bike*

Here's a new bicycle build for 2017 to replace a small truck on St Thomas Island. It has full time lighting and cell-phone charging station, a 1000Watt electric motor capable of climbing the highest island hills with ease and a comfy passenger seat. The drive-train is a Sram 11 speed using an 11-42t cassette modified to an 11-50t. With the small front narrow/wide 30t chainring, this bike has massive torque for hill climbing even with a substantial load.


----------



## deserthawk (May 28, 2015)

*Xtracycle Leap is finally Here*










A brand new build utilizing the new Xtracycle bolt-on kit (Leap) replacement for the venerable (discontinued) Free Radical. This kit is stronger, stiffer and well thought out and should be a game changer in the world of long-tail bikes.

Shown here on a generic 29er 1x10, 11-42 Cassette, 203/180 Rotors, Avid BB7 Mechanical Disc Brakes


----------



## buellman2003 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

A day out 

DSCN3453 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSCN3629 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSCN3606 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## Hoeppi (Sep 28, 2005)

*Bfd*


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hoeppi said:


> View attachment 1129989


Many congratulations, you've got the Fat Dummy looking really nicely setup. Interested to hear your thoughts once you get a few miles in. 
Happy trails 

Jamie


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

jamiedyer said:


> Many congratulations, you've got the Fat Dummy looking really nicely setup. Interested to hear your thoughts once you get a few miles in.
> Happy trails
> 
> Jamie


Ditto.

That has to be one of the coolest bikes ever. As far as I know, the Big Fat Dummy is one of only two production bikes in the world that can handle 3XL tires.


----------



## junipash (Apr 18, 2017)

MABman said:


> I like my cargo bikes with some oomph and this one will haul the load and the loadee quite nicely.


I love the truck bed! how exactly is it attached to the frame? Is there an insert to prevent things from falling out the back or do you just bungee stuff down?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

That BFD is the bomb. I'm getting one as soon as I have some room.


----------



## deserthawk (May 28, 2015)

*New Xtracycle Leap Build*

Xtracycle Leap extension on 29er bike with Salsa Woodchipper bars, Bafang 750W mid-drive motor & 1x10 11-42t Drivetrain. Photo taken above Emerald Beach on St Thomas, US Virgin Islands


----------



## deserthawk (May 28, 2015)

*AWD (2 motors) E-Bike for the Caribbean*

I decided to add an additional two speed front hub motor with ultra low gear for hill climbing. This bike charges up radically steep hills with a full load at 12mph without even getting warm. On the flats it does 35mph. Full build specs available here Xtracycle Leap Custom Bikes ? Longtail Cargo Bicycles for the Caribbean


----------



## Destrozo (Apr 14, 2017)

I like to bike and hang with my dog.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Destrozo said:


> I like to bike and hang with my dog.
> View attachment 1136668


my dog is a little more compact!


----------



## Buddy john (May 10, 2017)

Hi jamie, nice hauler you got there, was wondering your thoughts on a endomorph on the rear of a normal big dummy-if I was to switch my drivetrain over to something like an ALFINE 8sp internal unit and get rid of the cogs do you think one would fit ok back there? Or would there still not be enuff clearance. Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi mate
I 'm just seeing this just now otherwise I would have replied earlier. The Endomorph won't fit in the back, the spacing is too narrow and not long enough as the brace across the rear limits the size. I run a 2.5 hookworm onn the back on a 65mm rim, using an Alfine 8 as well and it's definately very tight, no gaurds/fenders and there is about a cigarette paper clearance.  
I replied on Flickr if I remember rightly. Will get some other pics for you tomorrow evening.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

*New Jones Plus Cargo Bike*

Here are pictures of my freshly built Jones Plus Cargo bike awaiting delivery to my house. I also have the packs and wide loaders not shown in the pictures but will be installed upon delivery along with the Bafang BBSHD motor.

It has the Xtracycle LEAP extension with a 1x10 Shimano drive train, Jones H- Bars & fenders by Big O Manufacturing. I was anxious to get some eye candy up till the rest of the build is done, enjoy!


----------



## deserthawk (May 28, 2015)

*Rohloff Surly ECR Xtracycle Leap Cargo Build*

Another Caribbean Island Custom Build by St Thomas Bikesmith - Luce Robnett







S&S Couplers - Rohloff Speed Hub - Custom Surly ECR Frame - Jones Loop Bars - 29" x 3" Knard Tires - Xtracycle Leap Extension - Surly 24 Pack Front Rack w/Porter House Bag - Salsa Downunder Low Rider Racks w/Salsa Anything Cages - Dynamo Hub w/ B&M & E3 Lights


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

rammsteini said:


> I built it last winter and it works like a charm
> 
> View attachment 1091507
> 
> ...


Fantastic!!!


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Finished Jones Cargo Bike*

Here is a shot of the finished bike using the Bafang BBSHD motor, 52v 20 ah battery, 42t Luna Eclipse chain ring. Jones Bikes built the bike, I installed everything to electrify it, my first one!


----------



## 4AM (Jun 6, 2017)

Have any of you guys taken a look at the new Salsa Blackborow? That thing is a beast


----------



## markopic (Jan 12, 2016)

4AM said:


> Have any of you guys taken a look at the new Salsa Blackborow? That thing is a beast


I am very interested in Blackborow as a winter/more stable cargo bike that can be used as a "touring" bike. However, the more I look into it, I find several limitations - 50 kg back cargo capacity, warning not to carry "live" cargo and mechanical disc brakes. I have read that the bike will not be available until November.


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I would take the live cargo bit with a grain of salt as all of the QBP products say that, the Dummy, Fat Dummy etc. More for insurance liability I believe. 

Jamie


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

My Big Fat Dummy (slowly progressing). I added a Surly Porteur House bag (which I already owned) sideways on the deck. It mounts via 8 different straps for a very secure load, and a ton of storage space. I have two more custom bags in the works from a local bag maker called Three Toes Threadworks.

I also added a Swag Offroad 50-cal ammo can mount to the deck. The aluminum mount is super lightweight...the can itself, not so much. However, it gives me lockable storage, and can be removed in just a few seconds.


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Great looking setup Craig  
Have been watching this on the facebook group and it has to be one of the nicest fat Dummy builds I have seen. Great work. 
Happy trails with that beast  

Jamie


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

jamiedyer said:


> Great looking setup Craig
> Have been watching this on the facebook group and it has to be one of the nicest fat Dummy builds I have seen. Great work.
> Happy trails with that beast
> 
> Jamie


Thanks, Jamie. Much appreciated.


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

First snow just before Christmas. Doesn't usually last too long here before everything ices up so we made the most of it.  
DSC_1786 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

Last weekend it was just icey and here it was sitting just around 0 degree C. 
2 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## Prof. Chaos (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice rig JD. Is that a standard BD front fork on there, or did you upgrade to a bFd fork?


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Prof. Chaos said:


> Nice rig JD. Is that a standard BD front fork on there, or did you upgrade to a bFd fork?


That's a Pugsley fork with 80mm rim and an Endomorph tyre. Front end straight off the Pugs. The fork is painted to match, well, close enough anyway 

Jamie


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on one of these. This should be fun to tool around with the kid this summer. I'm planning to rig up a Thule Yepp Maxi easyfit on the back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

The pictures trike was modified from a 20" cheap fat bike


























and next step is to commercialize to product as the drawings


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Bullitt Blue Bird with Home Depot box, this is the 35inch one from Husky. Need to push the box quite a bit to get in the frame, but once is in...fits perfectly! hauling my two little ones, a 3 and 6 years old in it.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*It's electric*

Here's my Yuba Mundo V4 with Bafang BBHSD and a 52v 13.5ah shark battery.


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is one of my dad bike.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bentpushrod (Nov 8, 2015)

Keg hauler.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

We call this bike Betty, because the frame is a Free agent Betty.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Dummy is always evolving 

DSC_0214 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSC_0220 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Summer coming to a close 

DSCN5156 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Shakedown ride on the sidecar! 
Base done and now for a body.

Jamie

DSC_0297 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSC_0295 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSCN5280 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSCN5290 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSCN5288 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Very nice, Jamie!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*I saw this in Amsterdam earlier this year...*


----------



## Dogbros (Dec 8, 2018)

Xtra cycle on 1981 Kuwahara Mtb. Copper tubing rack, skate board deck. Have since added floor boards and rear handlebars for granddaughter.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Dogbros said:


> Xtra cycle on 1981 Kuwahara Mtb. Copper tubing rack, skate board deck. Have since added floor boards and rear handlebars for granddaughter.
> View attachment 1228697


Very nice, Dogbros.


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Christmas eve ride out to the harbour.

DSCN5580 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

46437377641_dc33093666_o by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice fresh snow this morning so it was out with the sidecar and back to hooking up the sled 

DSC_0294 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

IMG_0421 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

IMG_20190203_101426_resized_20190203_113705489 (2) by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## Flushing Shadow (Apr 11, 2019)

My Big Dummy, built it last summer;





















Shimano XT 2x9 (in the picture the outer 42t ring is still in place and there's no derailleur yet, it now has 32/22 and a bashring)
Thorn cranks 185mm
Shimano stock square taper bb (wich has play after less then a year  )
Halo SAS rims, Halo rear hub 48 spoke, SON dynohub 36 spoke 
Big Maxxis Hookworms
Jones Bar
Surly front rack with SON Edelux headlight, B+M rear light
Thorn 'stoker' stem with narrowed handlebar in the rear for the kids to hold on to 

This is my daily bike now, commute 40km a day on it, do touring with the kids and wife in the weekend, everything, the only setback is the bb failing a little early, but i recently purchased a Phil Wood bb with bad bearings, they are easy to replace (wich i allready did) and that will go in soon.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Flushing Shadow said:


> My Big Dummy, built it last summer;
> 
> View attachment 1251264
> View attachment 1251265
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Flushing Shadow (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks! My wife has a Kona UTE btw, i will search for a pic of that one this evening.


----------



## Flushing Shadow (Apr 11, 2019)

Kona UTE of my miss. Bought it with a dropbar and horrible shifting Tiagra shifters, turned out somebody had been mixing 9 and 10 speed components :madman:
After a good maintenance check and a few items like a Jones Bar, Microshift Shifters and BB7 brakes, Schwalbe Almotion 40-622's and a Terry saddle with room for lady parts, she is loving it, rides it daily. First we had the kids seat to the rear of the carrier and our oldest was holding on to the bars under the saddle with his sister in the seat, now he is cycling himself at the age of 4  and she is sitting a little closer to her mother, rides better and safer on the center and sidestand.

I recently upgraded it to XT rear derailleur with a new cassette and chain, but i didn't get the shifting right, after a few thoughts i aligned the derailleur hanger this evening and now it works right :thumbsup:


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Out doing some gravel on the Big Dummy today. Across the flow country here in the north of Scotland.

IMG_1378 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

IMG_1395 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

IMG_1400 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

IMG_1406 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

IMG_1364 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Great pictures, as usual, Jamie.


----------



## rukomasa (Feb 6, 2008)

Find this and couldnt stop myself from buy. I know this is sold in $500 in Canada but here it was 700USD in Japan.
Thinking where to park in my small apartment in Tokyo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

rukomasa said:


> Find this and couldnt stop myself from buy. I know this is sold in $500 in Canada but here it was 700USD in Japan.
> Thinking where to park in my small apartment in Tokyo.


Nice!


----------



## Flushing Shadow (Apr 11, 2019)

Looking good that Mongoose, not to expensive and room to upgrade i see!









I used my Beer Dummy today for some beverages :thumbsup:


----------



## Two Wheel Tango (Feb 12, 2019)

*Mongoose Envoy*

Love this bike! Next upgrade will be to add some sort of electric motor to help will all the cargo (i.e. kids)!


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

I love that, 9 years later, this thread is still going strong. Nice pics all! Love the cycle-truck Crashaholic.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

*E-Envoy*

I was able to mount up an e-bike kit, dropper post and 27.5x47 tires on mine, Stoked!


----------



## ktugboat42 (Jul 12, 2020)

Sorry about the quality but how about a fishing trailer...


----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)

*Fixed Gear Forward Indie 1.0*


Мой вес: 100 кг. Грузоподъемность велосипеда: до 45-50 кг.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey all,

I wanted to check in to see how folks are doing with the Xtracycle conversions?

I've got an old 90's MTB that I want to keep, and use daily, but as my kiddo gets bigger, I'm in this gap between her being too young to pushbike/pedal very far, but too big to keep in a MacRide. I want to provide her some variety. 

Converting the old bike into a cargo bike via the Leap kit seems like a nice solution. I could modernize the bike (discs, bigger/wheel tires) but revert it back to oldschool when the cargo bike idea has run it's course.

My current plan is to swap on a Surly Lowside fork (420mm a2c, disc, 1-1/8 steerer, 275x3 clearance) and the Leap kit, which would allow the old Marin MTB to be 275+, disc f/r, with no permanent impacts to the frame. 

Ive also got everything I need to do the conversion as spares aside from mechanical disc brake calipers. I will need to get kid hauling add-ons, though.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

PHeller said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I wanted to check in to see how folks are doing with the Xtracycle conversions?
> 
> ...


i am still making out ok with the LEAP conversion on my Jones plus with Bafang BBSHD. In fact I had it out today for a 30.7 mile ride to a road side stand to get produce (potatoes, green peppers, and peaches) and it is still my most comfortable bike. I also have the wide loaders and panniers making it a versatile bike.

There are many other options to accessorize it to your liking, even a side car option. When doing this conversion I didn't have to change the frame so I can also put it back to a stock non cargo bike (unlikely) if ever I would want to. I wish you luck on your conversion I think you will enjoy it! I have posted it a few times but here is a shot of mine for you to check out.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I need fat tires. My original plan was to rock the Xtracycle FreeRadical Leap kit with a 275x3 setup so as to provide cushion for my little passenger. I'd also love to be able to more confidently go out into the forest over rough and sandy terrain. Oh, and I've got the 275x45mm wheels already, so that helps. 

However, a guy locally is selling a Big Dummy at such a good deal and I can't help but wonder about it's ability to fit larger tires. 
Anyone know what the max width of the Big Dummy rear tire is? Like, could I fit a 24x2.8? Or even a 24x3? Specialized Big Roller, Duro DH, etc


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

PHeller said:


> However, a guy locally is selling a Big Dummy at such a good deal and I can't help but wonder about it's ability to fit larger tires.
> Anyone know what the max width of the Big Dummy rear tire is? Like, could I fit a 24x2.8? Or even a 24x3? Specialized Big Roller, Duro DH, etc


I think you could get away with a 2.7 ET or such like. 
On my Big Dummy I run a 60mm rim and have a Maxis Hookworm spread across it. The limiting factor is really the bracing bar behind the rear wheel. With this combination it is relatively fat but lowish profile and it just clears the bar by millimetres. Chain line is fine as I run an Alfine 8. The rear is about the best I can get towards Fat where as the front for the most part I just run the front end off a Pugsley, Fork, 80mm rim with a 4'' Endomorph tyre, Old Man Mountain front rack. The bigger tyres etc are great for off road touring/day trips etc but it is soul destroying on the road. We sometimes swap around a bit depending on where we are touring. Mine was used up until this summer for touring with my son but now he is slightly bigger we have got a tandem so the Big Dummy has gone back to solo use, well me and the dog anyway. 

Jamie

Here's a couple showing the hookworm at the rear
DSCN3924 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSCN3923 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSCN5445 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSCN3453 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't justify the cost of a true cargo bike until I can show that I can justify the cost with use. So my test machine is based on a conventional road bike frame. Cost is a factor. The first iteration was based on a free Schwinn World Sport frame (no wheels or saddle or handlebar. I built my own Porteur Rack used an American made Wald steel rear rack, Set it up as a 1 x 9, 14-34 with friction shifting (the Suntour stem mount changer worked on the 9 Speed very well). The front brake and wheel were replaced with a self laced 700 C Dyad rim and Sturmey Archer 90 mm drum brake-generator wheel (Christmas present) after a loaded descent got a bit out of control with the original side pull rim brake in spite of new Cool Stop pads. Ver. 2 uses a Peugeot Mixte Frame so I can step through to mount the loaded bike. The low cost WalMart trash cans are used as panniers for now. I don't anticipate farm market or grocery runs in pouring rain, but can cover them if needed. A number of things got in the way of finishing the bike so the Farm Market was closed for the season by the time of my shake down ride. I have a Thermos picnic cooler that fits the Porteur rack for cold stuff in the summer and freeze sensitive. Here is a picture of it at the Courthouse with our famous tower tree (Greensburg In):










The Schwinn Ver 1: 


https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img843/2729/photo0167q.jpg


----------



## Gingerdamous (Sep 10, 2008)

nordstadt said:


> *2010 Ute*


I love your Utes. I had a 2010 and regrettably sold it. Now have the blue E Ute similar to yours. If you ever see a 20" analog Ute, please share the wealth!


----------

